# Six Nights to Yearsend (Ptolus Group A)



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

_*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 1:52 AM*_

Sometimes dreams seem so real, like now as you dream you are in this room soaked in crimson paint and standing against your will amongst your travelling companions.

_*"By Lothian!  What the hell hit this place!"*_

Dreams aren't always the enjoyable kind.  This one certainly isn't, as you imagine a face from nightmares staring at you and whispering a carress in a horrid language you wish you could block from your thoughts.  Its a sickly-white and hideous thing, with multiple eyes on a bald head, tendrils that fall from the side of its face like bizarrely-placed dreadlocks, and mandibles in the place of teeth.  The language continues, telling you not to move... to stand caked as you are in guts and blood.  Your mind rebels and tries to wake from this nightmare, but instead your dream is twisted and you remember happier times such as sharing drinks with your companions.

It was one happy night, when you were drinking with your companions, that a man walked in to the tavern.  He wanted you to take a job, and offered you quite a bit of money.  He wanted you to investigate... something.  Said your reputations preceded you.  You try to remember his face, and realize he's hiding something, but the pays good and... why can't you remember his face?

_*"These three are dead.  Mutilated.  Who could have done this?  Let's head upstairs.  It looks like the fighting continued up there."*_

You remember a nightmare in which you were stepping into some kind of field where the investigation was supposed to start.  But it was in the city, wasn't it?  Or was it outside, or under?  Some monks walked towards you and threw off their robes, showing weapons underneath and came at you, but you slew their leader and began to rout the others. That's when the others came out to attack you, half-naked men that smelled of filth and creatures that looked like demons.  It was a trap.  An ambush. Blackness comes and the nightmare is thankfully over.

_You hear footsteps, then someone throws up. *"I wish I had never seen such evil.  What have they done to these bodies?  And why did they paint the walls like this?  Back away, men, we don't want to tangle with the likes of these devils.  Davies, go get reinforcements.  Davies!  Snap out of it and get!  Good lad!"*_

You are bound, while men in robes chant around you.  A creature with a hideous face full of mandibles stands amongst them, arms raised and your past nightmare and the current one seem to blend and mesh together.  You want this nightmare to end, but instead can only watch as they cut the creature along the chest and collect the ichor from the wound in a large pan.  They mix the ichor with other ingredients that you thankfully cannot quite see, but then hands force your mouth open and a cup is held in front of your lips.  Realization hits you.  You scream and try to fight, but all that comes out is a gurgle as the liquid reaches your throat and your mind begins to grow dull.  Hands clamp your mouth closed and once more your vision fades to darkness.  But you are no longer alone.  A voice whispers in your mind in a language both ancient and hideous.  And there are two other voices, garbled in your memory.

"I know you want to use them soon, but the brainwashing will not be complete.  Our ally has said he may lose control of them and that there is risk."

"Yes, but our situation is getting desparate and we have to move against the knights now.  Besides, the control only has to last long enough for them to do their job.  Once our little group of assassins here completes their task, they will be arrested.  And then they won't last the night because so many adventurers that loved Kaira and her companions will be out to make sure of that.  Vigilante justice is swift, and who will believe anything these Tarsisians say?"


_*"They aren't moving?  It's like they're in a trance.  Blokes are probably worn out after the slaughter here or are on something.  Tillian and Mitch, try to manacle a couple of them and let's see what happens.  Maybe they won't give us no trouble."*_

This last dream seems more pleasant, but you know already how it ends.  You struggle to snap out of it, your mind not wanting to see this one to the finish.  Kaira Swanwing and the rest of her companions seem puzzled by your visit, but she welcomes you with a smile.  After all, you and your companions have done good things for the city.  You say all the right things and smile at the right times.  Still, you are not yourselves and the gathered knights of the Golden Cross soon become suspicious and reach for their weapons.  But they were having an informal meeting, and were not prepared for battle being unarmored and unequipped for the slaughter to come.  Three die outright, and the rest you follow through the house.  Kaira is the last to fall, and she does not die well; she looks at you with tears and asks the one question that rages through your mind: "Why?"

You and your companions begin to tear strips of cloth from the fallen, then proceed to butcher their bodies.  You then soak the rags and approach the walls so that you may put the symbols of Destor on the walls and disgrace the golden cross that hangs near.  Mentally you buck again, and you feel your companions doing the same through some kind of mental rapport held together by the whispering creature.  It tries to soothe you in its language, then begs, then threatens, but the more you can feel the struggles of your companions the harder you yourself fight.  There is a scream of rage, then you feel that your mind is yours once more and the beast along with the mental link is gone.

*"Back off, they're looking right at us!  I think they've come to!"*  Your eyes snap to see two members of the city watch backing away from you in fear, manacles in their hands.  Their fear, the red-soaked walls painted in the full moons and hour glass symbols of Destor, the mutilated bodies beneath you, and yourself and your companions covered in caking blood; you hope this is a dream, but this feels both too real and at the same time a reality you wish nothing more to deny.

*"Oh, too hell with these murdering scum!  Draw swords and take no prisoners!"* A city watch captain yells as ten blades are unseathed and surround you and your companions.

----
Morty: You've used a _summon monster V_ and _summon monster iii_.
Percival: You've used a _ray of enfeeblement_


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 18, 2007)

*Kareus*

Although Kareus is both confused and disoriented, his second natured instincts cause him to quickly draw his swords. Not wanting to kill the officers of the watch, but also realising the inevitable predicament he and his companions are in. “How do we get out of this one without unnecessary bloodshed”, he ponders. Kareus chooses to make push for the exit, parrying any attacks that will surely follow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2007)

*Luna*

"Wha....what happened?" Luna thinks to herself.

She sees the opposition closing in and knows of one recourse. "Protectors of the peace," Luna starts, " I know not what has fully happened here and yet I will not deny that this is done by our hand. I surrender and entrust to you my life. I will go with you."

Luna turns the group first and says, "Trust me. I have a friend that I think may be able to help us."

Luna then turns to face the city guard and surrenders herself.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 18, 2007)

As his mind returned to his control, Kaeso's face changed from that of pure rage to a daze. "What the... no... what THE HELLS!" So much blood... he hadn't seen so much since... no, not even in that battle. No one deserved this kind of desecration. The combination of the grisly sight, the feeling of bloodlust, and the guard's arrival sent Kaeso's mind into a reset of sorts; the guilt, the panic, even the shaking in his hands, all disappeared immediately.

"Who is my enemy? What are my goals? Are we safe? What support do I have? Does the terrain favor us?"

His hand immediately moved to draw his weapon, but Luna's soothing voice caused him to delay. "surrender" she said... Kaeso hated the word, but Luna was right. This guard wasn't his enemy. He had to trust her. He drew his flail, and immediately dropped it to the floor. "We are at your mercy, captain."

[Kaeso surveys his surroundings. Are there other exits? Is anyone else in the room?]


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 18, 2007)

*Kareus*

Looking around, Kareus is seeking the most likely route of escape. 

[If he can he'll make a dash for it. Using total defense and the boots of speed]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

Tagret looks around, the images making him remember some of the terrible battles he has heard about, but was far worse than anything he had ever done. He saw the guards, he heard Luna and agreed with her. He had no intention of running yet. He knew the answers were inside his mind, and he would unlock them. 

He figures one of the group should not be taken in though, just in case something terrible does happen to them. He knows who needs to be out. Tagret whispers, I know you must leave us, gods be with you. I shall keep try to keep them here while you run. Be safe friend.

[sblock]

When he attempts to run off, Tagret will rush the two guards. He has no intention really fighting them, but does need to keep them in front of him long enough to allow him to get away.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

By the pews around you, you seem to be in a chapel of some kind, which is fifty feet from the east to west and twenty-five feet from the north to the south.  Several pews they shattered and turned to their sides around you, while a large golden cross is covered in blood as is so much else.  There are two large, glass windows to the south, both revealing the current top of a crumbling tower.  The tower was most likely taller than this level at one point, but age seems to have taken the top half, revealing a new top with wide, winding stairs that you just may be able to leap unto.  The other options are to jump through the window (you don't see an easy way to unlock the window) and into the courtyard thirty feet below or to make for the western door to this room and for the stairs leading down just beyond it.  There are nine members of the city watch that seem a bit too raw for the combat they seem ready to initiate and a city watch captain with them, who appears a bit more experienced but holds his sword too tightly and sweats a bit too much to give a sense that he is a real challenge.  If you use deadly force, these ten will be dead quickly.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 18, 2007)

*Kareus*

Summoning a great deal of adrenalin, Kareus attempts to flee through the western door and to the stairs below. Hoping this is the way out of the chapel.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

Tagret darts behind him, but instead of running past the guards, he attempts to slide into the guards legs.

[sblock=ooc] 
I was thinking a tumble check at first, but then I just wasnt sure, so I'll wait until you tell me what to do, or you can roll for me. I trust ya!  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2007)

*Percival*

Horrified by all that has happened. Percival doesn't draw a weapon or try to fight. "I am yours Captain, please take me from this place."


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 18, 2007)

Morty regains his senses and is shocked by the battle scene, and now trying to work a way out of this situation. "Did you not just hear them say 'take no prisoners'? We should be going!" he exclaims to his friends.

He readies an action to cast _fog cloud_ if his companions come to their senses and move towards the exit.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 18, 2007)

"Going _where_?!" Kaeso snapped back. "If we leave now, the entire city will be looking for us and our heads. We have to clear up what happened, and who would you rather explain this to; the city watch or a lynch mob?"


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 19, 2007)

"Given the situation, do you think they're inclined to just accept surrender?" he asks Kaeso.

In case we should be rolling Initiative, Morty's result is 22.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Perhaps we should of discussed this in the OOC thread before we had one of us try to escape. You guys are arguing and we're running around lol. [/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2007)

*Luna*

"Now listen to me," Luna exclaims, "Running away is what you do when there is no other option. We have but one. Now, as I said, I have a friend. Please, stand down."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2007)

*Percival*

The Duskblade seems stunned by the events that have taken place. 

[sblock=DT]I'm going to be traveling today and unable to get back online until late this evening. Right now Percival is horrified and stunned. He will allow himself to be taken without a fight, but if they try to cut him down he might well snap out of it and unleash his Doom Scarabs spell on the guards.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2007)

The next few seconds erupt into chaos.  Luna moves to surrender herself to the armed guards, which confuses them just enough for Kareus to make a break for it.  The shocked patrolmen make quick jabs at the fleeing rogue, but he nimble evades them as Tagret trips a guard that took aim at the wizard of the party.  Believing themselves to be under attack, the patrolmen retaliate but their meager skills are no match for the four remaining adventurers.  *"Forget that man, since they'll be way gone already.  Watch out for these men to your front!"*

Kareus makes it to the bottom of the stairs and out the front door, and promptly disappears into the shadows.  The other five shock the guards even more than the fleeing rogue by surrendering themselves and their weapons.  *"Wow, these people are surely crazed."*In a few more minutes it is over, with Kaeso, Tagret, Percival, Morty, and Luna all manacled.

"Wow, how much do you think this stuff would sell for, Captain Schenk?"  One of the men asks while holding up Percival's thinblade.

*"Now, now men.  Put their equipment inside these evidence bags, and make sure you strip them of anything that looks dangerous,"*the Watch captain says with a glint of greed in his own eyes.  The surrendering party mambers are stripped of most of their belongings and walked over to the main entrace of the now-scarred building.

"What are we to do we do with these people, sir?"

*"Well, let's guide them to Ptolus Prison and be done with them for now.  We can get the glory, while the warden can handle all the paperwork."*  The five party members are herded towards the southeast and the Guildsman District where the city prison can be found.  All are oblivious to the figure who stares at his captured teammates while hiding in the shadows created by the roof of a nearby building.  Kareus curses under his breathe as he watches his companions march helplessly in front of the guards, their belongings hanging from several large sacks that some of the other guards have slung over their shoulders.

From what you see, it looks as if you are in the Oldtown District.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 19, 2007)

As the disgraced adventurers are being forced to march, Kaeso asks Luna in a low voice, "So who's this friend of yours that can help us?".
"Let's hope it's Commissar of the city, considering the situation we're in". he thinks sarcastically.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

Tagret uses the "down time" to sort through his memories. He just couldn't remember events at all. 

[sblock=ooc] 
Um.....did they take anything off my monk? Maybe the dagger? lol. This is when I love being a monk.[/sblock]


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 19, 2007)

Morty chuckles at Kaeso's question. "It better be good, or we're dead in the water. Blast, that spellbook is my life's work!" he whispers in frustration. Morty tries to maneuver himself closer to one of the guards, hoping to get a word or two in.

When the nearest guard's attention is free, he says in a hushed whisper, "Hey man, you eyeing our gear?" Without missing a beat, he continues. "You can get rich off this stuff, you know."

Basically initiating a Bluff check, trying to persuade the guard to allow him his "family heirloom" (spell)book once they get to the prison, so he can "keep a safe watch on it."

Bluff check: 25

I left in the bonus from Morty's _spectacles_, since those might not have been identified as magical. If they are gone, then subtract 3.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2007)

Percival walks mutely, his eyes downcast. He still hasn't snapped out of the shock of what has happened. "What did we do?" As they walk he begins to get his wits back. "The city has laws about mind influencing spells. I hope they have some experience with this sort of thing and can detect that we've been tampered with."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

If it was a spell that effected us, than it must be powerful. I am not weak minded, but my memory is completely blocked. Maybe when I can properly meditate I may regain some of it, but I fear those moments are lost. Tagret shakes his head, I fear things are just starting.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Kareus*

Catching his breath, Kareus waits until the city guards walk off with his friends. “Come morning, my friends will be questioned. And when no informative answers are given, pain and torture will follow. Tarsisian foreigners indeed! Someone obviously set us up to do their dirty work for them. Find the culprit who held a grudge against the knights, and the guilty hand will be undone.”  

Kareus sneaks back in to the chapel, searching for two particular items: a ledger of all the listed knights of the order in Ptolus, perhaps a survivor can be found.  A log journal showing the recent activities of the knights.

OOC: Kareus also searches the scene of the crime for anything unusual.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2007)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 4:10 AM*

The City Patrolmen have taken away the group's weapons, shields, wands, and staves then marched them to the Docks where Captain Schenk orders a boat under the command of the City Watch to take himself, three of his Watchmen, and the captured party members along the outskirts of the city of Ptolus, around a bend against the Cliffs of Lost Wishes, and to a small platform that is the only way in and out of Ptolus Prison.  A fat, dirty-looking man takes down the names of the new prisoners, and then leaves to bring the warden.  Warden Odsen Rom follows this man back out to the platform after only a few minutes, and you can see that he is a tall, thin man wearing a set of dark plate mail armor and carrying a rapier with the confidence of a man that knows what he is about.  "Ah, Captain Schenk, what a surprise," he says in a way that implies that it isn't.  And I see that you've brought our next round of guests.  What are they wanted for?  Larceny?  Arson?  Murder, perhaps?"

The Watch Captain shifts uncomfortably, and you doubt that he likes the warden.  *"Murder, warden.  They are responsible for the murders of the Knights of the Golden Cross."*

"Oh?  How absolutely delightful," Odsem answers.  "Leave your men here while we process these prisoners."  Several men in prison guard uniforms come to help escort you, as the warden leads you past the guard house near the platform, then through some barracks of several shady-looking men.  The tunnels twist from there, first north, then east, and then to the north again where there is a large vacant chamber.  At this point the human guards leave, to be replaced by a handful of bugbears that proceed to remove other items from you, including your backpacks, jewelry, cloaks, and so on, eventually leaving you with only your shirts, pants, and boots.  The bugbears act in a similar fashion to Schenk's men, examining some of your items with greed in their eyes, which causes Odsem to roll his own and sigh as if a parent accepting the obnoxious, yet cute actions of children.  Throughout the entire ordeal Odsem asks questions of the party's crimes, smiling and asking for details when they explain the slaughter of the Knights of the Golden Cross while at the same time looking bored through their pleas of innocence and their explanations of mind control.  He seems to take particular interest whenever Luna talks, although he seems to pay little attention to her words and instead takes the opportunity to leer at her.  That's when you notice something that probably doesn't help put the Watch Captain at ease when he comes here: his eyes blink the wrong way; vertically.

Finally, when the bugbears have collected the party's remaining equipment as evidence (the City Watch still has the rest), Odsem says with a chuckle, "Well now, I think we've chatted enough.  Let's show our little group to their guest rooms."  The party is herded once more into a deeper part of the prison, and this time they travel over a small drawbridge over a flowing stream of water.  The bridge leads north and is opened and closed by several goblins that snicker as the group passes.  The bugbears wait south of the bridge, while seven ogres in grimy uniforms come to lead you by your chains once you cross.  A large banquet hall, some corridors, and another drawbridge later and you arrive in a huge circular room with a winch and platform that can be lowered to the north hanging over a pit that takes up the center of the chamber.  Cell doors line the interior circumfrence of the chamber, and an ogre leads Tagret into the first one, then locks it by using a keyring attached to his hip.

As the ogre moves to take Percival into his cell Odsem asks, "Tell me, Captain?  Where is the sixth Tarsisian?  Don't tell me that I had a cell emptied and one of my favorites tossed away for no reason?"  Percival is placed in his cell and his door locked as a frigid silence forms between the Watchman and the warden.

Schenk turns suddenly on Odsem and demands, *"How in the Hells did you know there were six, Rom?"*

The warden's face turns a shade of crimson as he rages at the Captain's outburst, but then relaxes into a sneer once more.  "Oh, Erda, you forget yourself and where you are.  And who you are talking to most of all.  Now, do you want to answer my question or do you want to suddenly grow a backbone with such an amazing sense of unfortunate timing?"

The Watch captain backs down and answers quietly, *"One escaped, warden."*

Odsen sighs at the answer and shakes his head in disappointment.  "Ah well, I'm sure he'll turn up.  Maybe I can complete this collection afterall."  The thought seems to please him as Morty is placed in his cell and secured.  As the warden examines Kaseo's stong physique as the fighter is placed in his cell he says, "I expected them to be half-delirious when they arrived, and yet I see them conscious and in their full capacities.  And of all the places they could have willingly come, they came here.  Fate is a twisted thing, indeed, Captain.  Tell me, do you think that perhaps they surrendered out of a fear of pain?"  This last possibility seems to have brought a spark of noteable pleasure in the warden's tone of voice.

*"I'm... I'm not sure, Warden Rom."*

The warden focuses on Luna's body as she is pushed into the fifth cell by an ogre guard and she is also secured.  "Captain, you almost ruin the mood.  You may go."  Warden Odsem leans against the window of Luna's cell and says in an excited whisper loud enough to be heard by those around him, "You broke the mental bonds that had enslaved you and were free, and yet out of all the places that you could have run you run to me.  We are going to have so much fun together."

The warden leaves Luna's cell in order to escort the lingering Watchman out, and as they leave you with the ogre guards Captain Schenk looks back upon you once more, pity on his face.  But he straightens his shoulders, looks away, and allows himself to be walked out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2007)

*Luna*

"Ohhh......damn." Luna slumps to the floor of the cell, angry and infuriated. She thinks to herself, "What have I done to my friends? I brought them back to this, this madman."

What gear, if any does Luna have at her disposal? Like her rings, or whatever else?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 20, 2007)

Bugbears, ogres, and a man with crazy eyes. He smiles as he thinks of some of the contests he has undergone. This could be a great test for him. So we are to be tortured and used for your enjoyment then? He kneels, feeling the cold floor against his knees, and weighs his next move. He could only see two options, and both potentially lead to death. Ogres are definetly an ugly breed, are you not? And foul smelling too. I do know a cure for your looks and stink however. Come, let me teach you. 

Quietly he says, Luna, this may yet be a wise move. We have found one that knows what happened. 

[sblock=ooc] Tagret will attempt to get out of his chains using whatever way he can. On a side note, I have a bad bad feeling he's about to die dammit.  [/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2007)

*Luna*

In a fit Luna decides to try to escape free of her bonds. 

Luna gets a 33 of her Escape Artist check.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2007)

OOC: The characters have their shirts, pants, belts, and boots.  If any of those are magical, they have them with whatever abilities they bestow.

Luna is able to find an old and rusting nail in her small, 10 foot by 10 foot cell.  Using it she is able to pick the locks of the manacles that had held her hands together, although just barely due to the difficulty of such a feat.  Her hands are now free, but the cell door is still a problem, as well as the half dozen ogre guards milling about.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: The characters have their shirts, pants, belts, and boots.  If any of those are magical, they have them with whatever abilities they bestow.



What about rings?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What about rings?




OOC: Taken.  Shiny and valuable to bugbears.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 20, 2007)

Morty begins to panic. "Gods, look at this situation! You all thought _this_ would be better than bein' fugitives?" he says, looking flustered to say the least. He nods over to Luna, "Hey, think you could get these off?"

Nothing but a _healing belt_ left, looks like I'm playing healer .


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2007)

Is Luna's cell right next to Morty's?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2007)

OOC: You can communicate to one another, but not see one another as you are in individual cells.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is Luna's cell right next to Morty's?




There are a total of twenty cells here in this circular room, with Tagret occupying the first one that was empty, then Percival next to him, then Morty, then Kaseo, and next to Kaseo is Luna.  Kaseo is therefore between Luna's and Morty's cell.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

Stupid ogres. You know we probaly killed some of your family during our little adventures. I do hope they were close to you. Tagret mocks the ogres, trying to keep their focus on him. 


ooc: Ki strips still on me? If so, then my dagger, cloak, and jewelry is gone. I'm still pretty much the same lol. Yet I'm stuck in a cell. Mean mean mean DM lol.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 21, 2007)

"Animal!" Kaeso thought as he listened to the warden taunt Luna. "Expected us to be half-delirious... broke the mental bonds..." "We haven't told anyone about what happened so far. The only way this guy could know what happened is if-" The thought was interrupted by Morty's complaining.

"This IS a better situation, Morty. We may be caged right now, but one of our enemies just revealed himself to us. Did you hear that warden speak as if he was expecting us? He at the least knows what happened to us, and is keeping us held prisoner anyway, and at worst is responsible for the cause of our earlier actions."

He looked down at his bound wrists. "Of course, either way we need to get out of here. We can't count on the law to be fair as long as this warden is in charge of us." Kaeso was trying not to let it show in his voice, but he was clearly frustrated by the situation. "I'm a soldier, not a damn thief. How exactly do we bust out of a jail cell?" "Anyone have an idea for getting out of these cells?"

[I know Ptolus is supposed to be diverse, so how bad would it be if we slaughtered some bugbears in a jail break? Like completely evil, or just mildly evil?   ]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 21, 2007)

"Kaeso", Luna starts, "where are you. Stick your fingers out of yor cell, let me see if I can find you."

I'm doing this to determine if Kaeso's cell is on my right or my left.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 21, 2007)

Kaeso complies, although the manacles prevent him from sticking his hand very far past the bars.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

*Percival*

Finally pulling himself together Percival searches the small cell on the off chance that their might be something useful or a way out. "If someone can figure a way out of the cells I have several spells for the Ogres. I'm sorry for not reacting sooner my friends. We were better off trying to solve this ourselves instead of trusting to the mercies of such as these. I fear we are here to rot unless we find a way out. While we are stuck here we should compare notes. What do we know about the knights and the warden?" 

OOC: Search and Knowledge local checks. Do we roll skill checks or does the DM?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a few suprises for the guards myself. The man with the odd eyes, he knows what happened. Everything he said hinted at it. I would like out of here, as soon as possible if you don't mind. I do not like cages. Tagret begins to meditate, searching his mind for the events that occurred earlier. 


OOC: Do we have blood on us?


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 21, 2007)

Morty tries to calm himself down, and it half works. Percival's words spark his memory, and he begins to contemplate the situation. "Well, if we're seriously looking to get out of here, I have just the trick. I do suppose it might be useful to remain here temporarily, though..." he sighs. 

Again, if the group would like to attempt escape, Morty can do a number of things, the first being _dimension door_ out of his 'cuffs or _benign transposition_ Luna into a cell where she can uncuff him. From there a few _summon monster_ spells should help get the cells open.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

ooc: escape pretty much seems like what we have to do.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 21, 2007)

OOC: The monk has no ki strips, Luna is on the very left-most cell if facing the door to the chamber, you could slaughter bugbears since this place is not on the up and up, and Percival finds nothing.  Kaseo and Percival do remember stories of how weird the warden and Ptolus Prison could be, but these tales did not prepare them for the reality.
-------


While you talk, several ogres sit nearby setting up some weird device with a pump and hose.  Percival explains to the group that he always heard that the warden and his prison were a bit odd, but never expected weirdness to this extant.

"Yes, but the worrying thing is that no one may care what he does down here.  Afterall, to the average citizen those deep in Ptolus Prison are miscreants who don't deserve mercy," the voice of an older man says from a cell to the right of Tagret.  When asked who he is, the voice answers, "My name is Kurt, thanks for asking.  Too bad we can't meet under better circumstances."

You try to ask Kurt more questions, but he replies, "Quiet!  I can hear the nearby drawbridge.  The warden is coming back."

The warden returns and begins to roll up his sleeves, then meets the ogres in order to get to the device they are working on. "Ok, let's get down to business," the warden says as he picks up a hose and commands his ogres to start working the pumps it is attached to.  After a moment he has a steady stream of water coming out of the valve in the front and proceeds to stick the hose just outside the bars of your respective doors.  He soaks each of you down with the water hose, laughing as your cell, cot, and body gets soaking wet until most of the blood that was caked upon you now mixes with the water and drains to the floor.

"Well, I don't know about you folks, but now that you're all cleaned up I'm ready to start our little games."  He looks at Luna and says, "Don't worry pretty one, I'm planning to save you for later.  The anticipation of it all will make it worthwhile."  With that, the warden closes his eyes and points into the air, then brings his finger down towards the series of cell doors and ends up aiming at Kaseo's door.   As the ogres fumble for the keys to the cell, the warden yells, "You two lads back there, get the winch ready.  I and this Tarsisian are going into the Pit.  Prepare the lift."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

Take me fat one. I will be happy to play your sick game. In fact, I will be happy to teach you a lesson. Just let me out of this cell. I promise you will die slow. Tagret pushes his head out as far as he can through the bars. I see your mother was a lizard, fat one. Is that why they put you here? To keep you out of the public's view? Woe is you fat half-lizard. 



ooc: Tagret is the only one (that I know of) that can heal himself without any objects. Makes sense that I should go first. Of course, now you all owe me  lol


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

*Percival*

Under his breath Percival mutters, "now or never I think."  He begins a quick casting that culminates with extending a hand as far out of the cell as the manicals allow. He tries to time the completion of the spell with the opening of the cell door. 

OOC: [sblock]Doom Scarabs. 5d6 damage 60' cone shaped burst.  Will save for half DC: 16. If any of them have spell resistance and he overcomes it then Percival gets 1d4 temp. hp per overcome resistance. He wants to hit the Ogres approaching with keys and the warden if possible. Any other targets are just gravy. If he is successful, next round he plans to try a Dimention Hop to end up where he can just hit the warden with burning hands, perferably from behind or the flank. Consentration +19 and Spellcraft +11.[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Nov 21, 2007)

At first, Kaeso stood calmly behind the cell door, as if to let himself be taken. But he had no intention of being tortured, or of giving up for a second time in one day. As soon as the ogre opened the cell door, the veteran warrior swept out with his legs to trip the towering beast!

[sblock=ooc]I don't know if it's even possible to grapple with your hands bound, but it would provoke an AoO in any case. Kaeso instead makes a trip attempt (moving into range if needed) once the cell door is open, and after Percival's spell is finished casting if possible. Kaeso has improved trip feat, so no AoO and an extra +4 on the strength check. It doesn't sound like the ogre is armed, so Kaeso makes a melee attack if the trip succeeds (no AoO again).[/sblock]


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 21, 2007)

"The Pit"? Morty has had enough of this, and sees his friends reacting accordingly. He begins chanting, "Ego voco coniecto Monasteriense! Ego voco coniecto Monasteriense!"

Casting _summon monster V_ summoning two fiendish giant crocodiles, including Deceptive Summons ability and Fiendish Legion, as well as Cloudy Conjuration. They will appear on either side of the warden, with the clouds appearing between them and the guards. I assume you're rolling the Spellcraft and Bluff checks? Either way I've also taken the liberty of figuring the monsters' stats:
[sblock=Summoned Fiendish Giant Crocodile]Hit Dice:	7d8+42+14 (87 hp)
Initiative:	+1
Speed:	20 ft. (4 squares), swim 30 ft.
Armor Class:	16 (–2 size, +1 Dex, +7 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple:	+5/+23
Attack:	Bite +13 melee (2d8+17) or tail slap +13 melee (1d12+17)
Full Attack:	Bite +13 melee (2d8+17) or tail slap +13 melee (1d12+17)
Space/Reach:	15 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks:	Improved grab, smite good 1/day (+7)
Special Qualities:	Hold breath, low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., DR 5/magic, fire & cold resistance 5, SR 12
Saves:	Fort +11, Ref +6, Will +3
Abilities:	Str 31, Dex 12, Con 23, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 2
Skills:	Hide +1*, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +18
Feats:	Alertness, Endurance, Skill Focus (Hide)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2007)

Farmboy and Scotley: Before we resolve this, how do you intend to cast your spells without components?  The only things anyone has are boots, pants, shirts, and belts.  A summons requires a focus while a _cold of cone_ requires a crystal.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2007)

OOC: The Duskblade spells mostly don't require components. Some are just verbal while others are verbal and somatic. Doom Scarabs and burning hands are V,S, while Dimension Hop is just V. Unfortunately, I need some pretty uncommon stuff for acid arrow. I suspect that the questions about blood were component related. Doh, I just re-read my post realized that I didn't actually list the spell I was casting! I was Doom Scarabs not Cone of Cold! Correction being made now!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2007)

There are seven ogres within the chamber and the warden, but three of the ogres are close to the warden now while four others are working in other locations of the room.

As Warden Odsem watches the party all come to their respective doors, he smiles wryly and takes a couple of steps back while his unwitting ogres move to release Kaseo.  Tagret's insults are successful in angering one of the ogres and the creature shoves a hand through the bars in the window of the door in the monk's cell.  The ogre then shrieks in pain as the monk twists his arm and somehow reaches down in order to grab the keyring on the ogre's belt.  The monk has the keys in his hand, but he still has a stuggling ogre to contend with and the keyhole is on the opposite side of the door.

The other two nearby ogres had just opened the door to Kaseo's cell when the commotion started, and so don't notice when Percival's spell goes off and a swarm of scarabs quickly cover the two large humanoids.  These insects pour over their skin into their chainmail suits, causing the ogres to beat at the creatures futilely.  The spell is over almost as quickly as it happened, but not before leaving bleeding welts over the ogres' skin.  While they are flailing, Kaseo attempts to trip one of the ogres but fails as their unexpected movements throw the fighter off.

The warden seems to be enjoying the spectacle, but does turn around and commands three of the ogres on the other side of the room to come to his side (and they make it halfway there) while the seventh he sends to get more help.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 24, 2007)

[sblock=Deuce] I wasn't sure how you wanted me to post his move, but I want him to try to break the Ogre's arm. Normal tendancy (I would think) would be to get the hell away from the door, allowing Tagret the time needed to unlock  1)his cuffs  (if the keys will)   2) his door.  Once his door is open he needs to get the keys into one of the other's cell, via throwing or sliding them. 

I didn't feel like I should be able to just say all that stuff happened, or post it one little part at a time.  If you want me to, I will post it little by little. (btw, this is my fav game I'm in so far. Your one helluva DM [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2007)

*Percival*

Pleased with his first spell, Percival casts again. He ceases to be in his cell and is suddenly well away and behind the warden and his oversized guards.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2007)

As the prisoners begin to bang against their cell doors in a futile attempt to be free, Kaeso finds himself in between two freshly scarred and angry ogres.  Each takes a baton from their belts, but due to their massive size these sticks are more like greatclubs.  The fighter spins and trips one of the creatures, despite its size, and the ogre falls with a crash but not before the second ogre takes the air out of Kaeso's lungs with a strike to the man's side (-14 hps to Kaeso).  Percival attempts to _dimension hop_ behind the Warden and his three other on-coming ogre minions, and is barely able to do so.  He appears behind the warden, although he is still manacled.  Warden Odsem gives an awed yell as he notices Percival, then takes out his rapier and dagger and engages the man.  The warden attacks six times, three times with each blade, and cuts the duskblade each time.  The rapier itself seems to secrete acid, and each time Percival is struck he grunts in surprise as his skin is partially melted (-32 hit points to Percival).  "Come now!  You can do better than this, surely!"  Odsem yells with a triumphant sneer and you get the sense he is still toying with the duskblade.

The situation looks grim, but as Tagret understands as he holds an ogre's arm in a lock a battle is all about momentum... and leverage.  So thinking there is a terrible roar as the ogre he had in the arm lock has his limb broken by the monk and then the creature is dropped, while Tagret rips the keys free and unlocks the door.  His victim lies on the ground, half-defeated and clutching his shattered arm while the monk himself now stands free in an open doorway and a ring of keys in his manacled hands.  He sees a key small enough for the manacles and begins to try that particular one...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2007)

OnlytheStrong
[sblock]
OOC: I decided to have Tagret open the cell door first since the ogre was half-fumbling with it so he could get in the cell and beat the monk down.  Therefore Tagret knew which key it was to his cell and could act immediately on that.  Now he's trying to figure out which one is for his manacles.  I hope you don't mind the change, and I'm glad you are enjoying the campaign so far.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Nah, that's fine. As long as I get to hurt the ogre. I need to finish off that ogre, but need to get the others out too. I figure with a broken arm, that ogre isn't quite as dangerous, so it looks like Tagret will throw the keys into the cell of whoever is left locked in.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC: Doh!  The warden drew his rapier and dagger this round so could not do a full attack.  Percival only takes -10hps instead of -32hps.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 27, 2007)

With one of the ogres down for a moment, Kaeso ran out of his cell, dodging the remaining beast as best as he could. He was about to look for a makeshift weapon when he heard a sickening crunch, and an accompanying howl of pain from the ogre near Tagret's cell. "The keys!" Kaeso exclaimed. He rushed to the monk's cell.

"Hey, Tagret! Let's get these damned binds off!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

Ahead of you! Hey hold this ugly thing still, he's making this harder. Oh, mind it's arms, they are rather fragile. Tagret tries to calm himself as he attempts to unlock his manacles. He knows that rushing things only makes them worse.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: Doh!  The warden drew his rapier and dagger this round so could not do a full attack.  Percival only takes -10hps instead of -32hps.




OOC: Thank heaven for that. I have a feeling I'm going to regret this, but Percival would try something heroic and take a chance, besides we are going to need some luck to survive this...

Realizing he is in a desperate situation Percival opts for a desperate move. Taking a terrible risk, Percival tries to disarm the warden and end up with that nasty rapier.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2007)

Tagret is able to get the manacles off of both Kaeso and himself, but can do nothing else but stare as the fighter tries to dodge two angry ogres and their strikes.  Unfortunately, he doesn't have much room to dodge the incoming strikes and instead takes two solid hits to the side (-30 hps to Kaseo).

Percival moves next, and tries unsuccessfully to disarm the warden.  Odsem smiles at the attempt and seems almost to allow the duskblade to at least grab his arm briefly before throwing his right fist forward and punching Percival right in the face (-2 hps to Percival).  He then takes a step backwards as the three ogres that had come to his assistance attack the duskblade with their batons, and only one misses (-33 more hps to Percival).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

Get the others out first, leave me if you have to. 

ooc: I want Tagret to get to the Warden and at least knock him on his ass once, but I'm not going to have him run past ogres to get to him. So he will attack the next guard/warden. I would rather him disable any that he can, and continue on his way. There really isn't time to kill everything I don't think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 27, 2007)

*Luna*

Can someone please get me out this cage?


----------



## Dekana (Nov 28, 2007)

*Kaeso*

In between two very large and foul-smelling ogres, Kaeso could see Percival being ganged up on by 4 villains. With his hands now free, Kaeso quickly considered his options. First he needed a weapon. He could try to grab one of the ogre's batons, or maybe... He quickly spoke to the monk; "Hold them off for a second, I'm going to try to help our companion." Kaeso then ran off to the water pump that had been used to spray them down only minutes ago, planning to use it to clear an escape route for Percival.

[sblock=ooc]If Kaeso can move to the pump and activate it in one round, he will do so and shoot it at the Warden. If he can't, he will use the round to Withdraw to the pump so he avoids the attack of opportunity from the ogres near him.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 28, 2007)

Luna gets the attention of Kaeso and Tagret with her yell, but both men try something different before moving to free her.  The monk moves first to protect Kaseo, striking at one of the ogres with two hits to the solar plexis that caves in the large humanoid's breast and kills him.  With another fluid motion he strikes the next ogre with a roundhouse that knocks some yellow teeth loose and almost floors him.  The ogre with the broken arm makes the mistake of trying to stand up next to the monk and instead is rewarded with a heel that smashes the large humanoid's nose and causes bone fragments to well up into his brain.  In just five seconds two injured ogres are slain and another nearly so.

Kaeso has the keys, but goes for the water pump instead.  He is able to slip past the falling bodies unscathed and dives for the water pump, turning and trying to blast the Warden to the ground.  He hits, but Odsem is able to maintain his balance.

"Oh, this is going to have to stop," Odsem says as his body begins to move faster than you thought possible.  He slips past Percival, who makes an unsuccessful attempt to hit him, and ends up next to Target.  His blades lash out eight times, four with the rapier and four with the dagger, and six of those strikes connect (-67 hps to Tagret).

The four still-standing ogres are now split, with one attacking Tagret with his one good fist (-4 more hps to Tagret), another moving to swing at Kaeso (-13 hps to Kaeso), and two more going for Percival (-17 hps to Percival).


----------



## Dekana (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the ogre on the ground. I should have taken his baton!

"Grr, this piece of junk is useless!" Frustrated with the effect of the water spray, or lack thereof, Kaeso dropped the hose and made his way to Luna's cell, keys in hand.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 28, 2007)

Tagret will attempt to use a stunning fist blow on the Warden (save DC should be 18)


ooc: One good hit and I'm almost dead lol. I've got like what 10hp left?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2007)

OOC: Yeah, Percival isn't looking to healthy either. Are there any sources of ash in the room that Percival can use as a material component?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 29, 2007)

OOC: Scotley, sure.  You find some dust near an old burn mark on the floor that looks like it might actually be ash.  Whatever you do, please make it count as we are quickly approaching TPK territory.  Without criticals accounted for, the warden alone is capable of doing 192 points of damage a round.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 29, 2007)

OOC: Oh, then maybe I should leave Morty in his cell so he avoids the TPK.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 29, 2007)

Morty may not have many options left, but he will certainly avoid the TPK. In fact, he can can take three people with him if he uses _dimension door_ (which I assume the party members would be aware of beforehand), so it might be good to get him in contact with others if at all possible.

Morty moves to the front of his cell and fumbles about in his manacles, trying to get off a spell before his friends are cut down for good. He casts _fog cloud_ on the group of ogres near Percival (O4, O5, and O6 on Dekana's map).

Spellcraft check: 41 (to avoid somatic component)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2007)

*Percival*

Using the cover of the fog to avoid the Ogres, Percival moves to Kaeso's cell door, and reaches for the fighter's hand through the bars. "Wanna try and grapple down the warden or go somewhere else in the room?" He begins the quick verbal casting.

OOC: Depending on Kaeso's answer he uses Dimension Hop to put the fighter where ever he wants to be within sight.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 29, 2007)

*Kaeso*

"Sounds good, but let's have our pugilist friend tackle the Warden." Kaeso looked down at the keys in his hand. "Hah! Maybe we can get our dear warden to change places with you in that cell."

[sblock=ooc]I'm thinking that since Tagret and the warden are right next to an open cell anyway, it might be possible to toss the warden inside and lock the door. But then again, considering how fast Tagret beat up the two ogres, we might just try taking him out. I'm not sure either way.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 29, 2007)

OOC: Ok, we have some party members who want to continue to try and disable the Warden while others want to teleport out.  I'm going to hold off for one more day while the group reaches a concensus and then post.  Please keep in mind that Morty has to be touching or being touched by anyone teleporting out with him via his _dimension door_.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 29, 2007)

ooc: Run. He is going to kill Tagret, but maybe Tagret can hold him off while you guys get the hell outta here. I'm not real fond of it, but it seems the only way to keep you all alive. Just........make sure Tagret doesn't die for nothing.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 29, 2007)

Kaeso's action this round remains the same, move to Luna's cell and unlock the door. As far as running goes, I'm not very fond of the idea;
1) Someone would die (Tagret probably)
2) We don't have our equipment back yet. Maybe our contacts could help here though.
3) Unless Morty knows a specific place within 800 feet, there's no telling where dimension door would actually take us. We could teleport out of the dungeon and right into an angry mob.
4) We'd lose the only lead we have in the mystery (the warden gets away)

I just wish we had an idea of how tough the warden actually is. Sure he dishes out a lot of damage, but maybe he can't take a punch. I think Tagret should unleash the fury on him this round.


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes, sadly I think the only place Morty might know within that distance would be immediately outside the main gate to the prison (the way they came in).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 30, 2007)

OOC: The Warden is only a little tougher than each of the party members.  He simply has his equipment where they do not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 30, 2007)

If we make a getaway and leave all our gear behind, I'm gonna be a little pissed. 
If it is the only means of survival, then I'll just have to cope with it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 30, 2007)

ooc: I've pretty much come to terms (barely) with Tagret dying. Equipment should be secondary to being alive. IF Tagret is not killed or just taken again (slim chance), come back for him lol. It would be in his character to want you guys to get out, and if he believes that he actually killed those people, then this is his act of redemption.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2007)

OOC: Looks like the consensus is to keep fighting. In which case...

"Pile on the warden!" Percival will make his way behind Tagret and give him a double charge cure from his belt of healing.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 30, 2007)

Tagret shakes his head, It appears we will both die here Lizard. He smiles painfully at the Warden, and attempts grapple with him. 

ooc: maybe I can at least hold his ass down lol.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2007)

_*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 5:58 AM*_

Seeing the determination in the eyes of them men in front of him, the Warden moves first (he always had initiative but would hold action) and with two quick jabs of his rapier Tagret's life is ended.  He moves forward to Percival and attacks again with the same result, and the duskblade's corpse falls as he continues to move and block Kaeso.  The ogres are in a state of confusion during this, due to the quickly unfolding events and the fog that now covers their area, thanks to Morty's magic.

Kaeso barrels past the Warden, suffering two cuts as he does so (-13 hps to Kaeso) and frees Luna.  Morty yells to them both and reaches out his hand from his cell window, which Luna and Kaeso both rush out to grasp.  As Morty begins to chant, realization reaches the Warden's eyes and he screams out and grasps towards Luna.  "No, you cannot leave!"

He is not the only one who yells out.  The strange man that was locked away and talked to the party shouts, "Don't leave me behind!  I am Kurt Nagel!  Lord Kurtlan Nagel of House Nagel!  Tell my wife I still live!  Tell her..."

In an instant the party finds themselves transported above a body of water and lands with a splash into the salty liquid, causing Kaeso to grimace in pain because of his wounds.  Kaeso, Luna, and Morty are swimming outside the cliff cave that led into Ptolus Prison.  It isn't easy, but the trio eventually arrives at the beach at the Docks district, in the Bay of Ptolus, and near the Dockmaster's Tower.  No one is around to see the gasping, wet group as they lay exhausted on the sand and in the heat of the rising sun, worn but free.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 1, 2007)

Kaeso lies on the beach, exhausted. "Tagret... Percival..." He'd lost friends in battles before, so he knew that he had to move on... but it wasn't something you could ever get used to. "At least they died fighting bravely" he thought... but it didn't ease the loss.

The smell of fish wafted past his nose. Wasn't there a market nearby? He couldn't let himself be seen by anyone. What was their plan? And where was Kareus?

"We need help. And I don't know about you two", speaking to Morty and Luna, "but I only have two other close friends in the city. One man with some influence in House of Khatru, who might be able to scrounge up some weapons to us. The other, well, is a member of the City Watch. I don't know how far this corruption in the prison system spreads, but I'm not terribly anxious to meet anyone involved in the law right now."

[sblock=ooc]We have our house in the city, but I think it's safe to assume someone will be watching it once news of our escape becomes public. Not to mention Kareus has been free for awhile[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2007)

OOC: The house in the city has spare pouch of ingredients (for spellcasters), spellbooks, packs and food, and masterwork versions of your old armor and weapons.  It's not a bad idea to go back, but you'll have to have a plan in order to avoid being detected.  There is a back alley to hour home and if you move quickly then news of your escape may not reach the Watch soon enough to stop you.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 1, 2007)

ooc: In that case, I suggest we head straight there, sticking to back alleys whenever possible. If our slain allies make new characters, it might also be a convenient place to meet up with them.


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 2, 2007)

Spares? In that case, going to the house sounds like a good idea.

Morty nods along with Kaeso, "I know someone who could help us get some information and contact Kareus. She's a seer, though we'll have to hope she's in a good mood..."

He continues. "Either way, I need spell components and my spare spellbook at a bare minimum. I think we should go back to the house; if we can get some gum from a merchant, I can render Luna invisible, and she might be able to go get our essentials undetected."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 4, 2007)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 7:06 AM*

The gum is not easy to get since the party's wealth has already been confiscated, but an embarrassed Luna uses her less used roguish skills to sneak a pack of gum from an outdoor vendor while the party is on their way to their home.  

The group approaches their home from a back alley, and they can already see from a distance of fifty feet away that several of the windows have been broken.  It would appear as if news of the murder has travelled through Ptolus and several angry citizens took it upon themselves to pelt the house with rocks.  You hope that your servants have not been accosted, also, and that your property inside is unharmed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 4, 2007)

Bumpity...


----------



## Dekana (Dec 4, 2007)

*Kaeso Drionus*

"Hmm, I don't like the look of this." says Kaeso, referring to the smashed windows. "Alright, I think it's time for Luna to have a look around. If no one is inside, we should be in and out within 10 minutes."

ooc: I agree with the farmboy's plan; invis Luna, have her scout the place, then we raid the house for our supplies. (oh, and see if our servants are still alive.   )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 5, 2007)

Luna
[sblock]
You are able to turn invisible thanks to Morty's magic and find the spare key that the party had hidden under a rock near the back of your home.  A quick survey allows you to see that the house has been damaged from rocks thrown from the outside, but that it is currently unoccupied.  The lock to the front door seems to have been broken from someone trying to kick the portal in, but nothing seems stolen.  After a moment you signal the group to enter.
[/sblock]

Morty casts his spell on Luna and you watch as she turns invisible, the back door open, and then close.  After five minutes the back door is opened wide, the all clear signal.  As Morty and Kaeso enter they see that their home has been damaged from rocks thrown from the outside, and also see a half-made breakfast of bagels and juice on the kitchen table counter.  From this and the lack of bodies and blood, it would seem that your servants made a hasty retreat.  You go up the stairs and find some spare equipment.  Luna grabs a backpack, multiflask, whistle, spellbook, spell component pouch, elven chain mail armor, masterwork dagger, and a masterwork composite longbow with 20 arrows.

Morty finds a spare spellbook in his room, a spell component pouch, satchel, ink, pen, bedroll, waterskin, backpack, and masterwork quarterstaff.

Kaeso gets his spare masterwork flail, masterwork trident, masterwork tower shield, masterwork full plate (which takes some time for him to get into), backpack, armorsmith's tools, and waterskin.

As Kaeso clips on the last of his straps for his armor, the group of you hear the creaking of old wooden boards on the first floor below your rooms and the hushed and excited conversation as some unknown invaders explores your home.  Luna is the first to pick up the sound and gives her companions a halting sign of warning.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 5, 2007)

*Kaeso Drionus: 42/112, AC: 23, Fort: 10, Ref: 4, Will: 4*

Kaeso freezes in place upon seeing Luna's signal, afraid of creaking the floorboards. He does however unlatch the flail from his belt, and readies it for use.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 6, 2007)

Luna buttons up against the wall. She readies an arrow. Should whoever is 'stalking' us come in the room, she plans to suprise them, getting off the first blow.

Initiative: 28
Attack: 30
Damage: 15


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 6, 2007)

Luna creeps partially down the stairs and sees a trio of men, one in armor, another in robes, and a third in what looks to be leather armor.  They don't seem to have the best of intentions as the lightly armored member of the group picks up a fairly expensive vase of Luna's and considers its worth.  Luna decides that an offense is better than a defense and looses an arrow at the lead, armored figure.  The arrow goes into his shoulder, eliciting a yelp as his companions drag him back and out of view of the top of the stairs.  You can hear some faint chanting from the direction that the robed thief disappeared from, but no one is able to figure out his spell.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 6, 2007)

Luna follows the trio with intent close the gap between her and them by 30 feet. She does her best to sneak up on them (moving silently), nocks another arrow and attempts to wound the spellcaster before he/she can finish the spell.

Move Silently: 19
Initiative: 20
Attack: 31
Damage: 15


----------



## Dekana (Dec 6, 2007)

Apparently content to let Luna skirmish the intruders from out of sight, Kaeso whispers to Morty, "We've stayed too long. Now we have to figure out where to go next. Do you think this seer friend of yours can really help us reunite with Kareus?"


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 7, 2007)

"Well, she _is_ a seer, it's her job to know how to find those who don't necessarily want to be found. Well, that's part of her job, anyway. She works for the Fate Weavers, so that should be our next destination. Luckily for us, they have plenty of back entrances, and we should be able to get in with relatively little resistance. I just hope Megara will have seen through this frame-up." he replies to Kaeso, also in a whisper.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2007)

Luna, Morty, and Kaeso
[sblock]
Luna follows the three and takes a shot at the spellcaster, but the man seems to be covered in a skin of stone that the missile chips but does not penetrate.  The spellcaster finishes another spell and Luna watches as the robed man touches the man in leather and this man is also covered in a skin of stone.  The armored man holds back and says, *"Quick, Luther!  Now me!  We came to rob, but maybe we can get some coins for their heads.  This is a fine day, lads!"*
[/sblock]

Davian
[sblock]
You've heard of Tagret's death and know that an angry mob had formed around his home earlier to show their anger at his murdering of the Knights of the Golden Cross.  Still, it's hard to believe that your friend would have done such a deed.  You have decided to check up on his property, feeling that you owed the man that much, and as you stand in front of it you see that it has taken a little bit of damage from stones thrown through the windows and against the walls but that it still stands.  As you examine the harm that was done, you hear some yelling coming from the inside of the house as well as what sounds to be a spell being cast.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 8, 2007)

Davian notches an arrow in his bow and cautiously approaches the door. An idea pops into his head, and he reaches into his haversack to grab his hat of disguise. He plops the hat onto his head and concentrates on the image of a local guard. Attention! Whoever is in this house, I represent the City Watch. If you do not leave this house immediately, you _will_ go to jail. He pauses, trying to hear any sort of reaction from inside the house. I am coming inside. We demand you leave and doing so will be the only route _not_ leading to jail. Bow ready, he throws the door open wide and scans the room for the source of the noise.

**edit**

ooc: I was curious to see how the others would react  Had to do the guard bit. Sorry if that makes things harder.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 8, 2007)

_Oh, just wonderful._ Kaeso thought back to the deaths of Tagret and Percival. _I don't care if this guard is corrupt or not, he's not taking me alive this time!_ He rushed down the stairs, fully intent on smashing the face of the approaching guard with his flail.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 8, 2007)

*Luna*

Luna rushes back to the group. "We have worn out our welcome. It is now time to leave.Whoever these intruders are they have one among capable of casting a spell that turns their skin stony."


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 9, 2007)

Morty follows Kaeso closely down the stairs and to the foray. 

Initiative check: 25

If Morty goes before anyone else, he will use _summon monster V_ to summon two giant fiendish crocodiles (with Deceptive Summons and Fiendish Legion) as close to the enemy spellcaster he can see. He will use Cloudy Conjuration to place the sickening clouds in the spellcaster's space, and in one of the warriors space if it is possible.

[sblock=Giant Fiendsih Crocodiles]Hit Dice:	7d8+42+14 (87 hp)
Initiative:	+1
Speed:	20 ft. (4 squares), swim 30 ft.
Armor Class:	16 (–2 size, +1 Dex, +7 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple:	+5/+23
Attack:	Bite +13 melee (2d8+17) or tail slap +13 melee (1d12+17)
Full Attack:	Bite +13 melee (2d8+17) or tail slap +13 melee (1d12+17)
Space/Reach:	15 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks:	Improved grab, smite good 1/day (+7)
Special Qualities:	Hold breath, low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., DR 5/magic, fire & cold resistance 5, SR 12
Saves:	Fort +11, Ref +6, Will +3
Abilities:	Str 31, Dex 12, Con 23, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 2
Skills:	Hide +1*, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +18
Feats:	Alertness, Endurance, Skill Focus (Hide)[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Dec 10, 2007)

Initiative if needed:
Initiative (1d20+5=17)

Kaeso will go down the stairs, and stops at the bottom as he looks for something to attack. Dodge is activated on the closest enemy (which can be Davian if he's the closest, as Kaeso considers him an enemy at this point).


(onlythestrong): I think it was a great idea, lol. Unfortunately Kaeso is quite suspicious of the law since the incident in prison, so I didn't see any way around having him be hostile to Davian. Good way for them to meet though!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 10, 2007)

ooc: no worries. I doubt I'm the closest, as I am barely in the doorway. 


Action: If Davian sees and recognizes the group, then he will remove the hat and attack the intruders. No point in getting attacked by both sides


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2007)

With a billow of dark smoke, two large crocodiles appear inside the center of the party's home.  Unfortunately they aren't small enough to comfortable fit inside the structure and the surrounding walls crack and bend as the two writhing creatures roar and snap at the trio of robbers.  The invaders shout out in fear and anger as claws and teeth begin to snap at their magical stone armor.  A tail whips at an angle, swiping out a section of a wall and causing Morty to leap back up the stairs and towards Kaeso.  The two men are nearly rocked off their feet as the staircase begins to buckle.

Luna is almost smothered by falling plaster and brick, but Davian drops his disguise as he sees the deceased Tagret's ally and runs into the hallway and pulls the elven maiden to safety.  Through the dust and chaos, Luna and Davian peer inside and see the buckling staircase that Morty and Kaeso are balancing upon begin to splinter.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 11, 2007)

Perhaps you should find a back way out? Davian yells to the duo on the stairs. Davian scrambles to recover his hat of disguise, promptly slaps it on Luna's head and drags her outside the house. Hat of disguise lass, use it quickly.


OOC: Okay, that seems like alot of actions lol. I hope I didn't overstep my bounds.


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 11, 2007)

Morty jumps off the crumbling staircase onto the floor. "No! Bad crocodiles!" he yells at his summoned beasts. He shouts at them again, in a demonic and unholy language that sounds odd coming from his mouth. "_I said 'grapple'! 'Grapple', damn you!_"

Morty will follow Luna and the new stranger out the back way if it looks like the group of invaders is sufficiently subdued. If not, let the fighting continue.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 12, 2007)

The crocodiles continue to rage and attempt to grapple with the robbers, but are only somewhat successful due to a lack of room.  They seem to do more structural damage and smack into the spellcaster rather than be able to snatch those opponents into their jaws.  However, the results of the struggle disappear once more into a cloud of sawdust as the staircase collapses, causing Morty and Kaeso to fall back into an upper room.  The two take no more chances as the floor also begins to buckle and both decide to take a leap through a large window in what was once Percival's room (-3 hps to Morty and Kaeso).  They tumble passed Davian and Luna, who join them outside as the robbers and crocodiles continue their now-unseen struggle.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 13, 2007)

Excellent exit my friends! I will introduce myself later, right now we need to find a new place to stay. I only have one hat of disguise, so we must hurry before people come to look at what is going on here. Davian helps Morty and Kaeso to their feet.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 13, 2007)

*Kaeso Drionus: 39/112, AC: 23, Fort: 10, Ref: 4, Will: 4*

Kaeso accepted the newcomer's help in rising to his feet, somewhat stunned by the absurdity of what was going on. _Our house! Did Morty do that on purpose?!_ "Wow... nice job distracting them Morty. Although you must have been a terror practicing spells in whatever school you learned magic in."
Then to the newcomer, "Well whoever you are, run fast if you want to keep up with us. We have a date with a Fate Weaver."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 13, 2007)

Davian laughs, Fear not, you will not outrun me. Please lead on.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 14, 2007)

The sounds of the struggle continue inside the house and you can hear the robbers trying to make it out the remnants of the rear door.  The true question is whether or not it is time to flee, and if so to where?


----------



## Dekana (Dec 14, 2007)

I think our next destination will be Morty's seer friend, since we want her help finding Kareus. Although I'm not thrilled about walking around the city in broad daylight... I don't suppose there's a sewer system underneath the city to get around in?


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 16, 2007)

Morty decides that the best answer is to flee. He casts _grease_ on the 10-foot square just outside the rear door and replies to Devian, "Come, I know the way. We'll have to stick to back alleys, but I think we can make it."

Deuce, I assume Morty knows a way to the Fate Weavers? If any kind of sewer system is available he'd be more than happy to take it, it might even give them an exit in case Megara doesn't feel especially helpful.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 17, 2007)

_*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 7:36 AM*_

The party runs away from the gathering crowd and back into the back alley behind their now badly damaged home.  One of the robbers seemed close to getting out, but slips on a patch of grease and gets grasped in the jaws of an angry crocodile and pulled back into the house.

Luna spots a sewer cover and lifts it with Kaeso's aid.  The group climbs down more than 10 feet down a chute with metal rungs and finds themselves ankle deep in horridly-smelling murky water.  The tunnel that they are in continues in a north and south direction, although as Davian closes the cover above them the tunnel becomes washed in darkness and little more detail, such as in distance before branching corridors, can be seen.

OOC: Need a light source and how the party plans to navigate to the Rivergate District from here without a map.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 17, 2007)

Davian sighs, _Why exactly did I come down here? I'm not wanted. _ He looks at the other three in the darkness, Anyone have a torch? 



ooc: Serpentine Owl............. can see in the dark?


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 18, 2007)

"Not precisely, but you'd be surprised what a bit of shadowstuff can get you..." Morty replies while beginning to cast _shadow evocation_. He pulls out his inkpen and shapes shadowstuff around it until the shadow condenses at its tip, where a heatless flame appears.

Morty is casting _shadow conjuration_ mimicking _continual flame_, which he is applies to his inkpen. The description for _shadow evocation_ does not mention the material component cost for any mimicked spell; to me it seems that, because it is an illusion, there would not be any, but that is for Deuce to decide.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 18, 2007)

At Morty's command a heatless flame appears on top of his ink pen, illuminating the corridor you have found yourself in.  One stretch of it goes north before ending in a T-intersection 60 feet away from your current position.  The southern stretch of it goes for 100 feet before bending to the east.  Little of this seems to matter, however, as the sewers are a series of catacombs that are difficult to navigate even with a map.  One thing that you do know is that the Rivergate District is north and slightly west.  You are adventurers, however, and you could, of course, wing it...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2007)

Luna, feeling a bit uneasy stops. I feel....

Luna makes a Listen check. Lissten: 31
She is also consitently looking in all directions. Spot or Search: 28

I can't quite pinpoint but something is wrong here.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 18, 2007)

Davian stands still and looks for Luna's reaction.........


----------



## Dekana (Dec 18, 2007)

"Hmm? Not afraid of the dark, are you Luna?" But Kaeso had over time come to trust a woman's intuition, and also tried to perceive any threats. (Spot: 19, Listen: 17.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2007)

Not afraid, Kaeso, just cautious.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 19, 2007)

The group doesn't hear anything, but Luna does see something that sparks her interest.  Against the wall a poorly etched skull has been drawn in black chalk.  It looks like a cross between that of a rat and that of a human.  This isn't too surprising, as it has been known that the human-like ratmen make their home in the Ptolus sewers and their idea of art has always been somewhat crude and morbid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 19, 2007)

Luna looks at it for a second then continues on.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 19, 2007)

Davian follows the light source.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 20, 2007)

Kaeso leads the way, walking just in front of Morty's conjured light. "Unless anyone else has a better idea, I suggest we generally head north. Our new friend here can always take a look out of a manhole if we get lost... that is unless you have a bounty on your head too? I still haven't caught your name." With that, Kaeso will start walking to the T-intersection north, and then take the west path (unless there are any objections)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 20, 2007)

Aw yes, sorry for my rudeness. You may call me Davian, a companion of Tagrets from the days of old. News of his death is what called me to seek you out. And no, I do not have a bounty, yet. I fully expect one soon though.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 20, 2007)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 9:52 AM*

The trip seems to take forever as the group continues through winding paths in a nearly futile attempt not to get lost.  Still, they are able to move about unimpeded except for a moment where they hear loud scrambling, as if a multitude of large rats were moving quickly on the other side of the tunnel wall.  Morty thought for a moment about casting a spell when this was heard, but no one liked the image of crocodiles in the sewers.  Finally, after some trial and error involving climbing upwards and through manholes, the party arrives unseen in the eastern outskirts of the Rivergate District in a side street occupied by a muttering drunk and two snoring homeless men.

Morty's friend lives in a small apartment above a seamstress' store on the sometimes busy Gallat Street just two minutes away.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 24, 2007)

The short journey to the seamstress' shop is uneventful as the party isn't looked at twice by the various passerbys.  The front of the shop is unassuming except for a faded and wooden sign over the door with a picture of a sewing needle and an unlit red lamp.  Before Morty can knock on the oaken door it opens up before his knuckles can rap against it and an elderly woman peers out at you and smiles welcomingly.  *"The tea leaves were right it seems.  We do have visitors.  Why don't you come in before the wrong someone sees you and make yourselves comfortable in the parlor.  The one that you've come to see will be downstairs after I get a chance to wake her."*

Morty barely recognizes the woman as the madam of the house, as he never really cared to make more than a passing acquaintance before.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice trick with the door. Davian mumbles after the lady has gone. Seer's always made him uncomfortable. They made it seem as if one has no control over their own life.


----------



## farmboymdp (Dec 29, 2007)

Morty began to get a little anxious. _Gods, I hope she believes us._ He tried to clean his pants and cloak a bit before she came out.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 29, 2007)

"Guess this is as good of a time as any to explain how and why I am here. My name is Davian Rynos, I was and still am a true friend of Tagret Artalen." He stares straight ahead at the door where he figured the seer would come out. "The news of his death traveled to me quickly. I know he would not, no, he _could_ not do what he was accused of. As his friend, my honor demands the truth, and thus I quest to find it. His death and this lie binds me to you. My fate lies with yours now. He slowly reaches up and takes off his hat, using it as a cover for wiping away a tear that had formed. He smiles warmly at Luna, Morty and Kaeso and replaces his hat.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 30, 2007)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 10:29 AM*

You wait for some minutes in the parlor, and are treated to several young women in robes that are made to be both revealingly tight and bare in one shoulder, and yet cover the parts that matter.  They blush and smile invitingly at the men while serving adequate tea.  Outside a town crier can be heard with the latest news, *"Murder most foul! The Golden Cross Butchers have struck once more, this time in two different places! An adventuring group that tried to apprehend the wicked group found themselves in a showdown in Midtown. Survivors of the group state that a man fitting the description of Mortimus "Morty" Price conjured several supernaturally large crocodiles of a devilish character and set them loose in a rampage that nearly destroyed a home and left numerous casualties. Meanwhile, Arkhall Vaugn, the prominent advisor to House Balacazar, was assassinated by an individual matching the description of Kareus d’Leonne. Witnesses at Danbury's cafe claim that Arkhall's assailant was under a magical disguise that the wizard was able to dispel before Kareus slew him where he sat. House Balacazar has not made a statement, but has Arkhall's body under guard so that they may bring him to the Temple District for recovery. Several mercenary groups such as the Five Cuts, The Triad, and Ghost Clan have now joined the hunt for these armed and very dangerous villians."*

You glance at each other apprehensively until a beautiful woman walks down the steps, youthful in face and body though not so young as those pouring you tea.  Morty recognizes her instantly as Megara the Seer and, well... working lady.  "Hello Morty.  I'm sorry to keep you waiting, but I was sleeping and speaking with your friend Kareus, and an echo of me speaks with him still in dreams.  He lives and wishes for me to tell you to stay here, and that he is on the way.  Although I am not sure he will make it.  Your paths may not cross yet, and there is danger between the two of you that he is not yet aware."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 30, 2007)

Davian sits in a parlor chair, allowing the beautiful women to serve him tea. He sips the tea politely, _Best tea I have had in awhile._ he thinks with a smile crossing his face. _Things like this would make a man want to settle down and live the easy life. I wonder if one of these women would marry..........._


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 1, 2008)

Luna sits down in a nearby chair, but can't seem to get comfortable. She fidgets, but eventually calms down. I don't know how or why, but it seems I have something these people are after. I could be because of my talent for seeing the future. Lunas' expression turns to remorse. It seems tragedy follows me wherever I go. It seems she might cry but she buckles down. We must find a way to bring the warden to justice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 1, 2008)

Megara takes out a mug of hot water from one of her fellow ladies, then a pinch of crushed tea leaves before dropping them into the container.  She sits next to Morty and watches the shapes that form on the surface of the water.  "You've come for your fortune and for advice.  Many are searching for you, most wish you harm, some seek the truth of what happened to the Knights of the Golden Cross, while few can be considered friends.  You have one friend searching for you now.  He is an old friend of yours, and though he walks like a man he wears the skin of a lizard.  I see that he is of the assarai.  Ironically he will be at the southern gates to this district within a half an hour.  There are also several that hunt you that may become allies.  Of your potential enemies there are many, and they are harder to see as the future seems to be a very chaotic thing."

Luna
[sblock]
As you peer into the tea leaves you see an image of the Warden, but he is opening cells inside his own prison and handing several items to those inside.  You recognize some of these items as the ones your group left behind, and you definitely know that the cloak that he is wearing was once Kaeso's, but the image fades before you can see his new entourage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Jan 2, 2008)

Kaeso quietly listens to Megara, somewhat tempted to start demanding answers. _If this woman in fact has the gift of prophecy, maybe we should just cut to the chase and ask who is really responsible for what happened. She knows the future, but what about the past?_
"Well it's good to know we're not completely alone, even if half the city wants our heads. Megara... we only vaguely remember what happened to us at the start of all this unpleasantness." Kaeso describes the half-hidden memory he experienced just prior to waking up drenched in the blood of the knights, giving particular attention to the part where he was drugged;
[sblock=Flashback!]You are bound, while men in robes chant around you. A creature with a hideous face full of mandibles stands amongst them, arms raised and your past nightmare and the current one seem to blend and mesh together. You want this nightmare to end, but instead can only watch as they cut the creature along the chest and collect the ichor from the wound in a large pan. They mix the ichor with other ingredients that you thankfully cannot quite see, but then hands force your mouth open and a cup is held in front of your lips. Realization hits you. You scream and try to fight, but all that comes out is a gurgle as the liquid reaches your throat and your mind begins to grow dull. Hands clamp your mouth closed and once more your vision fades to darkness. But you are no longer alone. A voice whispers in your mind in a language both ancient and hideous. And there are two other voices, garbled in your memory.[/sblock]"Does any of this sound familiar? Who were the men in robes, and what was the tentacled-face creature?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 3, 2008)

Megara sighs sadly and shakes her head.  "I'm sorry... Kaeso is it?  I'm sorry, Kaeso, but the gift of prophecy doesn't work that way.  I cannot look back, but can only catch glimpses of the future.  Perhaps if you knew of a spirit or demon that had knowledge of what had happened to you then you could get an answer from them, but that is dangerous knowledge to seek.  I did have visions before Morty was taken and during his absence of his suffering, but they were only impressions and not anything I could pinpoint otherwise I may have been of better help.  Wait... there was an odd feeling I had.  I felt that Morty was going to be in a very unholy place, yet this place was on sacred and holy ground.  Or perhaps surrounded by holy ground...  It was as if the dark place that he was being tortured was hidden in a location of the city that made it out of place and therefore perhaps the perfect place to be secreted.  I know that's vague, but maybe it's something..." Megara answers, but blushes in frustration over her lack of help.  "The men that I recall hearing around Morty were chanting as if in holy reverance, but their words were foreign, evil, and most blasphemous to me."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 6, 2008)

"You're speaking of things that are already known Madam. Please, inform us of something we do not know." Davian says as politely as he can.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 6, 2008)

"I'm sorry.  That's all that I remember.  That I had the sense that you were near holy ground, but that the basement that you were in had an unholy aura... wait!  I said basement, didn't I?  I had the distinct impression that you were in a basement or a cellar to some building, but that's all I can recall."

As the seer finishes speaking Luna falls into gazing directly ahead and begins to mumble something about circles.

Luna
[sblock]
As Megara speaks, you begin to see the image of the worshippers that had a hand in brainwashing you.  You had seen them once before and you will see them again.  They were robes, and their symbol was a multitude of circular orbs or rings.  You believe there were two or three circles in this simple pattern, and they were linked in a vertical pattern.
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 7, 2008)

Luna slips into Reverie, hoping that her current train of thought will follow her. She fills her mind and thought of the circles, focusing intently. 

Are there any colors she can make out?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 9, 2008)

Luna
[sblock]
You remember two colors, one sphere red and one sphere black.
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 9, 2008)

Black and red. Black and red spheres or circles. Hmmm... Luna stands up and walks over to Megara. Red and Black; does that have any significance, seer?


----------



## Dekana (Jan 10, 2008)

Kaeso talks to himself in a low voice, trying to figure out the riddle. "An unholy basement... beneath a holy place? So where is there holy ground in the city? Assuming of course we were held in the city at all... A church? Maybe somewhere in the temple district. Or is there sanctified land in the graveyards? ... Red and black? Maybe the colors of some local sect." Unfortunately, the Tarsisian soldier had little knowledge of Ptolus, or its associated religions (other than the main branch of Lothian).


ooc: Sorry about the delay in posting. I'm having some trouble getting into the game; I'm not really used to something hugely open-ended like this.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 10, 2008)

Megara nods at Kaeso.  "What Luna is talking about sounds like a holy symbol, and what I saw seems to be holy ground, so the Temple District may be the best place to look for clues, especially if this is a symbol for a small cult.  Of course there are also small chapels and religious groups throughout the city, just not so many in one area like they are in the Temple District."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

Davian listens intently to the conversation. Upon hearing the symbols and colors, he searches his memory for any religion he can think of that uses such things. 


ooc: Figured I could at least try lol


Knowledge (religion) check. Post #145 (1d20+1=16)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 10, 2008)

Davian: Nothing that you can recall.  It might not be a popular faith.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

Davian shrugs his shoulders. He never did have a very good memory.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 14, 2008)

The group decides that the best option may be to try the Temple District for clues.  But they stop by the nearby district gate as Megara suggested and sure enough they find an old friend of theirs, Sithalaphis Tsal the assarai and his pet monitor lizard.  Sithalaphis is arguing with a beggar who won't leave him be when he sees you and does the closest approximation of a smile that his species is capable of.

OOC: Introducing Scotley's character.

Now together, the group catches up as they talk and heads towards the Temple District.  The Temple District is as much of a boisterous mosaic of anything that exists in the city. Although the Lothian Temple is by far the most magnificient, and is your destination, there seems to be large temples to gods of technology, luck, the sun, and more. There are even small chapels to lesser known and popular gods, such as those to slime, insects, and even a new one to two intersecting circles forming an infinity-type symbol.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2008)

Davian smiles at the many churches in this region. He always did find this district somewhat amusing. It amazed him how some of the people were fanatical about their god, even the lesser ones. "Where is it we are going again?


----------



## Dekana (Jan 14, 2008)

"A good question. Our search has been narrowed down to holy ground with an unholy basement. And we should keep an eye open for a red and black holy symbol. It wouldn't do for us to search every temple in the city... first of all, because it would take forever, and secondly, because there's still a bounty on our heads. Well, at least some of our heads." Kaeso pauses to think of a plan.
"Well, perhaps Luna, Morty and I should find ourselves a disguise if we're going to be investigating anything on the open streets. We could get some new clothing at the least, or at best a magical disguise. After that, we need to find out something about this Red-Black symbol, and perhaps rumors of an evil corruption in any of the temples." _Now where can we get clothes in this district? It's not like the local monks have need of clothing shops... wait a minute._
"Perhaps we could relieve the local priests of some of their long robes. I doubt we would face many questions as a band of monks with our faces hooded."

ooc: I suggest our next step is to gather information. We need to find out about this cult or whatever it is, then track its members down and "interrogate" them.

Deuce: Kaeso will be looking for an opportunity to gather some flowing black robes, with hoods. He'll look mainly for a tailor's store, or a bathhouse, or a temple's changing room... things like that.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2008)

*Sithalaphis Tsal*

OOC: Sorry missed my cue yesterday. Feel free to refer to him as Tsal. 

The tall lizard man puts a long clawed finger to his chin as he considers, "Hmmm, I do keep my ear to the ground. A red and black holy symbol and unholy priests in the basement. Very strange indeed. Perhaps my friend Nayvras knows something. Once we get you some clothes I think we should talk with Vayvras the Oracle."  
OOC: As a Druid does Tsal know of a shop nearby where robes could be bought? Also does he know anything about the symbol they describe. Knowledge Religion +2


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 15, 2008)

Tsal informs the group that there is a store called Mustek's Shop that sells religious paraphernalia just north of St. Valien's Cathedral, only a few minutes away from you.  Also, on The Street of a Million Gods Tsal has noticed a new cult using the symbol of two intersecting circles forming an infinity-type symbol.  The circles are red and black, and they look to be a part of a small chapel next to the Temple of the Rat God.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

*Sithalaphis Tsal*

If there are no objections, Tsal leads the group to Mustek's via side streets and alleyways to the extent possible. "Well check out this new temple afterward."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 15, 2008)

Davian follows Tsal with a smirk on his face. This party was getting even more odd. He loved it!


----------



## Dekana (Jan 16, 2008)

"Please, lead on then." As the group travels through the side streets, Kaeso hands Tsal three platinum pieces. "One coin should cover the cost of some robes I would think. And if there are any questions as to why we need them, that's what the other two coins are for."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2008)

Mustek's is a decent-sized, dark shop with a number of religious clothes hanging up on hooks and hangers while various items such as types of incense and musical instruments can be found in the many shelves.  Religious symbols and holy water can be found under glass cases by the desk that the small man, Kavral Mustek, stands.  Some expensive clerical robes colored in red, white, and blue that are decorated with silver-colored linings and symbols (suns, swords, gears, crosses, and open handed palms are prevalent) and  can cost up to 5gp, however simple hooded robes of red, blue, black, white, green, yellow, orange or brown are a gold piece each.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 16, 2008)

Kaeso waits outside in the side street. Until he has a disguise, he'd rather not meet face to face with anyone inside the store.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

Davian enters the store. He doesn't say anything to the shop keeper, simply grabs some red and black robes and walks towards the counter. He silently shows the clerk the number of robes he gathered (enough for our party) and pays the appropriate amount. He leaves out of the front entrance, and walks a round-about route back to the main party. 



ooc: figured that if you guys wanted holy symbols or anything it would be easier to explain in robes. Also picked red and black due to the vision of Luna. Hope I didn't mess up.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2008)

Tsal returns the platinum, his services not needed. "I would have been happy to do the shopping, but you know best. We will go to the temple now?"  He slips into a robe.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 17, 2008)

"Nah, couldn't ask ya to pay for it. Just met ya!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 17, 2008)

Tsal purchases six robes with 6 thrones (6gp) and hands them out to the party.  Tsal and Luna receive the black robes while the rest of the party finds the red robes to be better fits.  As a group they walk towards the small chapel with the red and black circles shaped in the form of an hour glass.  They climb the few steps to the entranceway where an bald, elderly man greets them.

*"Welcome pilgrims, to the Temple of Dusk.  I am Brother Ronaldo, and I am glad to see that our small, humble community has gathered the interest of those pious few who seek to understand the glory of day's end and the revival brought by the coming night.  For a small donation of a shield (1sp) each I can take you into the halls to meditate, or perhaps I can answer questions you may have of our order out here at no cost.  I see you wear our colors, and this is encouraging as it is a first step to understanding our faith."*


----------



## Dekana (Jan 18, 2008)

Kaeso assumes an amiable expression as he begins speaking. "Good sir, my brothers and sisters are worshipers of knowledge. We believe that all ills in the world may be solved through mutual understanding and the application of the appropriate knowledge. [if there is a specific god for knowledge in the setting, Kaeso mentions that one] If we may have some of your time, we would be very interested in learning the tenants of your faith." Kaeso briefly looks at his robes. _Of course, they're the same color. I wish I'd realized that before I said anything._ "I'm glad our attire is appropriate, though I'm sorry to say I don't see the significance of its color. Perhaps you would explain?"

Handing the priest a throne, Kaeso begins walking inside as they speak. After the priest answers his initial questions, the next question is, "Oh, have you been successful in spreading your message? Any new followers recently?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2008)

*Tsal*

Handing over his shield (1sp), Tsal merely nods thanks but does not speak as yet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 21, 2008)

*The 25th of Yearsend Month, 12:52 PM*

Kaeso and Tsal practically pay for themselves and the rest of the party (plus a shield more), bringing a soft smile and a nod to Brother Ronaldo's face.  *"Ah, so you are followers of Kharos, then?  Please step inside and I'll take you into the meditation chamber where we can speak more comfortably."*

The inside of the chapel looks rather simple with images of a red and a black circle meeting in an almost hour-glass shape and pattern.  Several lines intersect to complete this image.
___
\O/
/O\
---

The meditation room has dirty clay walls, although the floor has been cleaned.  A ladder leads upwards to the roof, and the priest explains that the followers often climb up it in order to watch the descending sun.  *"We believe that the ills of the day are banished once the sun descends and that the next morning is a chance for renewal.  Because of this the Lothian notions of sin are actually antiquated for even their church admits that salvation can happen for anyone and at anytime, once they realize that they wish to seek a more innocent path.  Our notion of sin's fleetingness is a more reasoned and logical conclusion, for cannot the adulterer decide the next day that he truly loves and values his wife and choose a new way to live?  The red and black circles represent the falling sun and then the coming of night.  As for members, most of us are new.  Brother Santiago and some of his friends started this chapel to the Lord of Dusk, and wear the black while the rest of us are not experienced enough and must wear the red.  Our membership is growing slowly, as many find the Lothian demands too unrealistic and exhausting."*

He goes on for some time, mostly talking about his prior gambling and drinking problems and the lack of understanding he received from his Lothian priest.  He seems to have a deep dislike for the Lothian beliefs and strictness.  Every so often he stops and asks for silence so that you all might take a moment to meditate on the dusk, the end of day, the removal of the days events and the sins conducted during it, and the coming night.  During these times of peace and quiet Luna, Monty, and Kaeso can't shake the feeling that they've been in the chapel before.

A small, hunched and older man enters the meditation room after some time and gives Tsal a curious look.  In a scratchy voice he asks, "Brother Ronaldo, I see you brought new members of the flock in.  Still, it is unappropriate for initiates to wear the black."  He looks at Luna in that moment and stops, fear passing over his bearded face.  In a louder, panicked voice he says "Have them leave, Ronaldo.  These are not of the faithful.  If they don't leave, get the City Watch!"

Brother Ronaldo looks confused, stands and asks, *"What? Why, Brother Santiago?"*

Luna, Kaeso, and Morty
[sblock]
You know you've heard that voice before.  In your mind you see a man in black robes chanting over you, repeating the words, "onnai mulnan argu Galchutti mos seva Azhuul... onnai mulnan argu Galchutti mos seva Azhuul..."  Despite what you've gone through, these words are suddenly clear in your mind.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

"Yes Brother, why force out the faithful? We came here to seek a better path, to change the ways of our sin. Is that not the very path you walk brother? I pray we can watch the sun set with you tonight, so that our sins are forgiven." Davian could barely fight back the laugh as he smiled at Santiago, he knew he had put the man of faith in a spot that was rather difficult to defend and keep his place of honor among the followers of his faith. The man's reaction had to mean something, as rarely would a priest of any order be so anxious to kick out a group of converts.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2008)

*Tsal*

Somewhat confused, Tsal tries to understand what motivates Santiago. Used to being unwelcome in human circles he prepares to leave, but stops short upon hearing Davian. He puts a hand to the club at his waist.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 21, 2008)

Although dead certain that he has heard the voice before, Kaeso restrains himself from the desire to throw the man to the ground and start demanding answers. He says to 'Santiago', "Hmm, haven't I seen you somewhere before?".


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 22, 2008)

Brother Santiago looks over at Kaeso and a look of recognition and fear reaches his face in a similar way as when he looked at Luna.  He glances at Tsal's club while blanching at Davian's words.  Finally he stutters while gripping tightly at the hem of his robes, "Brother Ronaldo, these men and woman are criminals wanted for murder.  They very much may wish us ill.  I think it would be best if you ignore that man's mocking words and go bring the Watch.  I'll go check and make sure the other brothers and sisters are looked after in the meanwhile."  So saying he makes for the door that he came in from while trying to keep Ronaldo between himself and the party.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

"Brother! I am offended by such words! I am not wanted for murder! My friend here," motioning to Tsal, "surely is not as forgiving as I for such a claim. Apologize to him and to us all."  Davian turns to Brother Ronaldo, "Please brother, I implore you to take us to a _true_ believer of the faith." He doubted that this little trick would work, but hated the thought of injuring Ronaldo as he was obviously innocent.  




ooc: Sense motive +16


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tsal*

Looking to his fellows he asks, "Should I try to restrain him?"


----------



## Dekana (Jan 23, 2008)

Kaeso says to Ronaldo, "Please Brother, at least wait to hear what we have to say." If he doesn't listen and tries to leave to get the watch, Kaeso moves toward him and holds him, saying "We aren't going to hurt anyone, we have been unjustly accused."

Otherwise, he begins to explain the group's position. "It's true, some of us have been accused of murder. But we are completely innocent; we are just following clues that will lead us to the true killers. I'm sorry to tell you, our search has lead us to your temple; or to be more specific, your basement."

(Kaeso is not going to let Ronaldo get the watch. He will use nonlethal force if absolutely necessary)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 23, 2008)

As Santiago makes a move towards the door, Kaeso strides forward to kick it closed once more as Tsal pulls Ronaldo out of the way.  After the group says what it has to say, the shaken Santiago agrees.  "Fine, fine.  Just put those weapons away and I'll lead you anywhere you want."

Ronaldo asks in confusion, *"Murder?  Oh gods, who... why..."**  His face turns ashen, though no one answers him.  Davian does prod him gently along, however.

Santiago allows himself to be half-pushed, half-dragged into the main part of the chapel, where a couple of curious worshippers look up in confusion but otherwise make no move to investigate the commotion.  Santiago opens a door at the rear of the main chamber, which reveals a staircase down.  Being forced to lead the group on, he takes you down the stairs and into a large room with two doors, one to the north and the other to the south.

Inside this room, however, are seven black-robed men working over black pots in which they are brewing some odd, bubbling blue liquid.  "This is just our workshop down here, where we make some of our spices so we may better hear the voice of the Dusk Lord."

Ronaldo is looking around in wonder and it is evident he had never been allowed down to this floor previously.  The seven robed men turn to look at you in obvious shock and alarm.*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

"Never seen this room before Brother? Ask Santiago, this room helped kill one of my best friends." Davian's comment dripped with venom and hatred. Tagret's death still stung him deeply.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2008)

Tsal looks with menace at the people in the room and stands in the doorway in case any try to bolt. He tries to figure out what the robed figures are brewing up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 24, 2008)

"Perhaps we can convince you to join that friend," Santiago says as he rushes forward and away from the party to join the other seven robed men.  As he moves he tosses a potion of blue-liquid behind him, which shatters at your feet and causes foul-smelling vapors to reach your nose.  His seven companions throw similar vials towards you, as well as knock over several of the black pots so that the floor is slick with the liquid.  They then pull maces out from their robes, and Santiago begins to reach for a similar one.

As the vapors reach you, you feel a strange sensation of both apprehension and dullness of the mind that you try to fight off.  Ronaldo takes in the vapors and completely collapses to the bottom of the stairs and mumbles in fear as he tightens himself into a ball.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 24, 2008)

Davian notches his arrow, steps behind his allies (10ft) and focus' his aim on the Brothers (closest one that isn't Santiago.)



[sblock=ooc]Ready action to fire after ally hits the same target (Deadeye Shot) If my all hits, then that foe is flat footed. If that is too much for this round, then save Deadeye shot for the next round. 

Init, attack, dmg (1d20+5=25, 1d20+12=20, 1d20+7=13, 3d6=14, 3d6=12) 

Init: 25
Attack 1: 20
Attack 2: 13 (if I get it, I'm not sure with Deadeye Shot
Dmg 1: 14
Dmg 2: 12[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2008)

*Tsal*

The Assarai decides to take no chances and calls upon his most powerful magic. A column of flames rains down on Santiago, the other monks and the spilt liquid. 

OOC: Flame Strike centered on Santiago and as many of the monks as possible.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 24, 2008)

*Kaeso, HP: 42/112, AC: 19, Fort: +10, Ref: +4, Will: +4*

Kaeso waits for Tsal's fire spell to go off, then moves swiftly into battle. By the time he reaches Santiago, he has withdrawn a trident. Kaeso cries out, "FOR TAGRET AND PERCIVAL!!", and hurls the weapon straight at the 'monk'. As the trident leaves his hands, Kaeso reaches for his next weapon; a deadly looking flail. The spiked ball drops straight to the ground with a heavy thud.

[sblock=Rolls]Initiative (1d20+5=10)
Move action: Move toward Santiago, speed 30'. Draw trident as he moves.
Standard action: Throw trident at Santiago. Attack (trident) (1d20+12=21)
Damage (trident) (1d8+2=4)
Free action: Quick draw feat; draw flail. (wielding two handed at the moment, no shield)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 27, 2008)

The vapors take effect and Luna seems to have been hit by a particularly large does.  She falls to her knees after a wail and mutters incoherently.  Tsal is able to get off his spell affect, before he too falls to the vapors, although the incapacitated druid continues to try to fight off the affects.  Santiago is caught in the center of the strike, as well as two of his fellow priests who scream inside the flames and fall dead.  Santiago survives, however, and pulls out a morningstar.

Morty bends down and pulls Luna up the stairs and out of the way of the battle.  Meanwhile Davian and Kaseo also fight off the affects of the vapors.  Davian badly wounds one with his bow, while Kaeso's trident injures Santiago.  The remaining priests storm forward, two moving to help Santiago against Kaeso while three others move against Davian.

The three priests attacking Davian enact a moment from the Keystone cops, with one losing his morningstar from his grip as he attacks and the other two badly missing the nimble scout.

Kaeso is also missed by the underlings, but a panicked Santiago happens to strike him sharply with his own morningstar (-6 hps to Kaeso).

OOC: Was Kaeso ever healed?  If not, he now has 36hps.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 27, 2008)

OOC: No, he wasn't healed. Kaeso is still rather hurt.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 27, 2008)

Davian retreats from the advancing men (5ft step), and lets loose another short burst of arrows.


post 181, attack and dmg rolls. (1d20+12=26, 1d20+7=9, 1d6=5, 1d6=4)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 27, 2008)

*Tsal*

Coughing and trying to back up the stairs, Tsal tries to resist the vapors and help his friends. 

OOC: How incapacitated is he?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2008)

OOC: Not very .  Will have a chance to recover each round.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 29, 2008)

Tsal regains his composure and stands once more, then sends his monitor lizard to aid Davian.  The creature misses, however, but keeps the scout from being flanked.  Davian steps back and to the side of the lizard as he keeps firing, felling one of the priests he had injured before.  The effects of the vapors then affect Davian, too, and he finds himself unable to move in fear.  Davian hears a moan by the stairs and sees Morty lose composure and also freeze.

Kaeso finishes off Santiago with two swipes of his morningstar, shattering the man's forearm with the first swing before crushing the side of his face with the next.  The other priests seem to be shaken as their leader goes down, and Kaeso shakes off the fear affect for next round.

Despite Davian's vulnerability, the priests attacking him continue to fall over themselves rather than strike the scout (how the heck do I keep rolling 1s for these guys?).  One of the priests attacking Kaeso does better however, but not by much as his morningstar barely glances off the fighter (-1 hp to Kaeso).


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2008)

*Tsal*

Getting his wits back, Tsal pulls the rifle from his back and fires (1d20+10=12, 1d20+5=17) twice into the priests menacing Davian. 

OOC: Not sure that a 17 is good enough for a hit, but just in case damage (1d12+2+1d6=12)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

Davian's eyes go wide as a weapon flies barely inches in front of his face. Coughing from the horrid gas, he barely spies Santiago fall.




ooc: Invisiblecastle owes me for killing Tagret


----------



## Dekana (Jan 29, 2008)

*Kaeso, HP: 37/112, AC: 19, Fort: +10, Ref: +4, Will: +4*

Kaeso raises his flail makes a heavy swing toward the priest that just attacked him. (assuming they hit) Satisfied that his friends have had some measure of vengeance, Kaeso announces "You're all next unless you surrender!"

ooc: I think it may have been us picking a fight without our weapons that did that, not invisible castle.   

[sblock=rolls]Full Attack (1d20+12=23, 1d20+7=23)
Damage (two handed) (1d8+5=13, 1d8+5=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 30, 2008)

Tsal misses with his first shot, but blows a hole into the armor of the priest with his second shot.  The priest screams and stumbles, while Tsal's lizard familiar leaps onto him and finishes him off.  Davian dodges the attack of the second as he recovers from the effects of the gas.

Kaeso easily kills off another priest with his morningstar, which causes the two survivors to become even more shaken.  Yet their morale doesn't totally break and they continue the fight until the adventurers cut them down.

Wisely, the party decides to drag their companions back into the main chamber of the chapel while the vapors dissipate.  Many of the red robed priests had started to flee when they heard the sounds of the fighting and you wonder how many might try to find the Watch and how many may simply continue to run.

Luna is moaning and is unconscious, and her prognosis doesn't look good.  Morty and Ronaldo also are pale and unconscious, although their heart rate seem less erratic than Luna's.

As you are checking on your companions you see two Knights of the Chord enter and take the scene in, one male and the other female.

"Well, it looks like some of your companions have been the cause of all this trouble after all," the familiar-looking woman says to the man.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2008)

*Tsal*

Pulling out a somewhat tattered cloth healer's bag, Tsal applies his skills to treating his fallen comrads. 

OOC: Heal Check (1d20+11=26)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 30, 2008)

"It seems odd that priests would attack us as they did. Perhaps, Knights of Chord, you can explain some of this to us."


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 31, 2008)

"Obviously because they knew something about you that frightned them. Something along the lines of: _how in darnation did they find us so quickly? Didn't our control magic work propertly? And I bet they ain't here for tea_!"  Kareus reverts back to his natural form. In a more frustrated tone, he asks "I don't suppose you managed to get some information out of them before you dispatched them?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2008)

"I like how just because I'm a Knight of the Chord everyone thinks I know everything that's going on," the woman says in annoyance.  She ribs Kareus, saying, "I don't think your friends remember me.  Then again, it was some time ago..."


----------



## Dekana (Jan 31, 2008)

Kaeso says to the female knight, "Forgive me m'am, I'm drawing a blank here. Where have we met before?" As he speaks, he cleans his bloody flail with his already red robes.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2008)

*Tsal*

Tsal looks up from his patient, "It is true they offered no tea, only this foul brew which incapacitated half of us. We were in a desperate fight for our lives, and much as we wanted answers, there was no chance to take a prisoner. We'll have to make do with what answers we can glean from what's left."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 31, 2008)

"I don't believe I have had the honor of meeting either of you before. I am Davian, friend of Tagret." Davian bows low to the newcomers. "The gas was foul indeed. May of claimed Luna......"


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 1, 2008)

*Kareus*

"Um, excuse me for being rude, and interupt the social introductions. But the watch are probably going to be here within minutes due to all the commotion. Maybe we should start looking for clues, and get the heck out of here."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2008)

*Tsal*

"Indeed, does anyone know what that foul brew they were making is? Can we get a sample?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 4, 2008)

The woman with Kareus nods to Kaeso and says, "My name is Loraine, although it's been awhile Kaeso and I doubt you remember me."  Loraine makes some more brief reunions and introductions before holding her breath and slipping downstairs with an empty flask.  She comes back with watered eyes, but a filled vial.  

"I got a sample.  There are two doors down there that are unopened.  Should we check those or should we get your friends to a place of safety," she asks as she looks at the fallen trio in concern.  "And if we do move your friends how are we going to explain carrying them around?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2008)

*Tsal*

"We are here now. I think we would be grossly remiss not to check beyond the doors. Besides maybe our friends will recover enough to walk out of here by then." He begins to tear strips of cloth from a fallen priest's robe and soak them in water to make a cloth to tie over the mouth and nose for everyone.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 4, 2008)

"There is no point in leaving this place. Unless the brief battle was heard, there will be no guard coming." Davan looks at the fallen comrades, "Are they even still alive?"


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 4, 2008)

*Kareus*



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "There is no point in leaving this place. Unless the brief battle was heard, there will be no guard coming." Davan looks at the fallen comrades, "Are they even still alive?"




"Don't worry, they're coming. You didn't see all the people fleeing in panic out of this place. But I agree, let's take a look around for clues now or we might not be able to do so later. But let's be quick about it."  Kareus moves towards the nearest door search ing for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 4, 2008)

*Kaeso*

Kaeso is clearly troubled by Luna's condition. He's already lost two of his friends to the members of this cult, and he doesn't want to lose anymore. "The gas had little effect on me, so I'll venture back downstairs to check the other doors. I may need someone with a keen eye to go with me, if anyone is up for it."

"Tsal, Luna looks to be in serious trouble. Perhaps you could stay with her and attempt to treat her condition further?"

Kaeso goes downstairs (with or without someone else for search checks), and holds his breath as he goes (he can hold his breath at least 2*con=32 rounds).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 4, 2008)

"I will go." Davan notches another arrow in his bow and follows Kaeso.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2008)

*Tsal*

"I will stay and render what aid I can. If trouble comes I'll try to signal you." He pats his rifle.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2008)

Tsal watches over Ronaldo, Luna, and Morty as the rest of the adventurers descend into the cellar once more, though this time covering their mouths and holding their breath.  Loraine moves towards the southern door and waits until everyone is in position before throwing open the portal.  On the other side is a relatively empty room, and the party rushes into the chamber so that they no longer need to hold their breath.

This room is 30 feet wide by 40 feet long, and from the gouges in the floor it seems something heavy was placed in the center.  Small pieces of tubing, papers, bolts, and thin sheets of metal can be found here and there, giving the appearance that something was taken apart in a hurry.

Kaeso and Kareus
[sblock]
You sense you have spent considerable time here.  There are visions of being strapped to some sturdy device while liquids were forced into your mouth via tubes.  Your mind mercifully blocks much of the more traumatic memories but you are certain that this is where your minds were broken.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 5, 2008)

"I wonder what was here, and where it went to." Davan asks to himself. 



ooc: Is there any other doors, or just that one we came through?


----------



## Dekana (Feb 5, 2008)

*Kaeso*

The gruff soldier steps toward the center of the room, and looks through the pieces of paper and metal. He specifically looks for any kind of evidence as to what object/machine used to be in the room.

Search (1d20+2=17)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2008)

OOC: The only obvious door is the one you came through, and the only other door you know of that you haven't opened is the northern door in the chamber with the vapors.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 6, 2008)

Kaeso examines some of the papers, but doesn't find anything in the scribbles that means anything to him.  However, some of the plastic tubing looks relatively new and he finds the words 'The Smoke Shop' written in tiny letters almost like a brand name.  Kareus recognizes the name as a technology store in North Market.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 11, 2008)

Loraine looks bored and then declares, "Come on, gents.  There's nothing else here so why don't we check out that other door?"  Leading the way she holds her breath, reenters the room with the fear-effect gas, and throws open the way into the unexplored room.  You all file in before closing the door behind you.

In the center of the 30 foot by 30 foot room is a 3-foot radius reflective pool, where you can view yourself and meditate.  The water looks clear as you can see an open drain when you look past your own reflection.

Along the sides of the room are a number of bookshelves complete with tomes ranging from the topics of philosophy to the darker topics such as the essence of chaos. Although these are just some books that you notice after a quick glance through.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 11, 2008)

Davian looks around the room......... "Looks like a scrap yard."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2008)

*Tsal*

Tsal keeps vigil with the fallen companions doing his best to aid them with his skills and keeping a close eye out for trouble.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 11, 2008)

*Kaeso*

Kaeso isn't sure what to make of the room. Not recognizing any obvious evidence of the cult in the room, he walks over to the bookshelves and starts looking through some of the texts. If any of the titles involve mind control or similar enchantments, he will flip through them; otherwise, he is ready to go after the others finish searching.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2008)

Kaeso searches through the bookcases, flipping through the various works.  Most of what he reads seems to verge on the ridiculous as if written by fools who wished to practice dark magic and yet had only perverse fantasies of the subject.  Others seem both more thought out and also more disturbing.  One book catches his eye, however, as the thick tome has a cover scarred with evidence of heavy use as well as various underlines and notes within the inside text.  The book is called _The Discoveries of Tralgon_ and appears to deal with one man's writings into chaos cults.

A gasp from Loraine causes everyone to turn, however.  The water from the reflective pool rises like a spike and then forms into an eight-foot long serpent made of liquid, its base stuck to the bottom of the pool.  It eyes the party, then arches backward as if readying to attack.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 12, 2008)

"Well now, perhaps it is now a wise time for us to leave....... I do not believe this creature will be answering any questions." Davian says as he backs toward the door.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 12, 2008)

Kaeso makes sure to grab The Discoveries of Tralgon off the shelf before beating a hasty retreat. "Let's get out of here; I don't expect our weapons will have much effect on a being made of water." He moves with Davian toward the exit, following around the edge of the room if needed to avoid the creature.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2008)

The creature lashes out at the party several times as they go by, but fails to connect as the group keeps out of range of its strikes.  It gives one more snap as the party heads out of the door, injuring Loraine slightly with a slam against her left shoulder.  Kareus catches her before she falls forward, and the group soon finds itself in the room with the gaseous vapors, then up the stairs to find Tsal.  The condition of your fallen companions has not improved.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2008)

*Tsal*

"Any success? Tsal asks as the others return. I fear our friends are not recovering we will need to carry them out. We have been lucky so far, but I do not think we can wait longer."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 13, 2008)

"A water beast shortened our adventure. I do agree, it is time for us to go. Let us post haste."


----------



## Dekana (Feb 13, 2008)

*Kaeso*

"Lucky enough that we're surrounded by temples. Perhaps we can find a healer for our friends?"  _And for myself..._ he thinks. It really only strikes him now how serious the injuries of the party are. One party member vanished at the start of the adventure, Luna and Morty are gravely ill from poison, Kaeso is injured (read: low hp), and 2 more have already died. "I think we could all use a place to rest and go over the evidence we've collected."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2008)

Loraine speaks up, "Well for rest we could go to my place, but Kareus thinks it's a bad idea to do so.  We could find a temple out here that might provide healing, but it would likely cost us and I'm unsure we could rest there without explaining our wounds and situation.  We could go back to Morty's friends place, as I'm sure she would allow us to rest there and would likely see to him since they are former lovers.  Another option would be to go to my Knights of the Chord headquarters in Oldtown called the Jodan Templehall.  If I explained our situation they would be likely to believe me, especially after they could investigate this chaos cult temple.  We could find a place to rest there, and could pick the brains of plenty of people who are familiar with archaic knowledge.  Healing might take longer, but the Knights do have healers on contract that will show up to the templehall to provide healing for a fee.  Do any of you have contacts that might be a help that we should goto instead?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

*Tsal*

"I do have a friend that I want to talk to, but not as a place to go for healing so much. I am eager to hear all that you know. By putting all our knowledge together maybe we can make sense of what has happened."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 18, 2008)

Davian nods, "Seems like a good idea. I think we need to leave soon though." He begins to head back outside.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 18, 2008)

"Indeed, the knights headquarters would be a fine place to recover. Whatever corruption exists in this city, I can't imagine that it could spread into such a bastion of light and purity." Kaeso volunteers to carry one of the injured with him toward the next destination.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

*Tsal*

"Very good, lead on then." Tsal also shoulders one of the injured. "I can talk with my friend once we get the injured settled in."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2008)

Kareus shoulders a third of the fallen, the priest, and the group of you travels towards Oldtown, getting strange looks because of their torn clothing and slumped allies.  The party comes to the gates of Oldtown, but are stopped by a four of the Watch at the entrance.  *"Whoa!  Now hold on there, lads.  Who are you, where are you headed, and what's going on with your sickly-looking friends there?"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 19, 2008)

"We have need for some healing good sirs. We ran into a small bit of trouble with some would be thugs. Luckily we chanced upon these two, who knows of a temple for healing. Please sirs, allow us passage." Davian bows low to the guards. "We were not prepared for a fight in the temple district sirs. I believe the thugs are unconcious near a temple with the colors red and black, though I know nothing of this religion."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tsal*

Doing his best to look inconspicuous, Tsal smiles inwardly at his friend's sly nature.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 20, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, folks, but who here are no longer wearing the robes they purchased?


----------



## Dekana (Feb 20, 2008)

ooc: Kaeso would be wearing his robe, although I'm not sure if his hood would be up. More likely, he would have forgotten to raise it in his haste to carry his injured friends.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 21, 2008)

*"So let me understand this.  You were attacked by men wearing red and black... like the robes that you and your friends here are also wearing?"*  The guard cocks his head at an angle and looks at you increduously.

At that moment three rough-looking men approach from the side of the street and begin to take notice of you.  One yells, "Hey, they got a tall elf with them, with the light hair we've been hearing about.  And some of them might bees them supposed Golden Cross Killers.  Let's take a closer look at that elf-lady,".  The three roughs take a couple of steps forward and towards you until two of the Watch stop them.

*"Look, I don't care about your delusional fantasy.  We're talking to the citizens here and I think it's time that your and your friends here moved along unless you want to spend the night in a cell."*

"You threatening me, Watch-boy?"  The leader asks and gives one of the Watch a push as he tries again to shove his way towards the unconscious Luna.  A crowd is now beginning to form and some people are looking at the party with greater interest.

The lead Watchman turns towards you before he joins his companions in trying to subdue the ruffians.  *"Go!  Get on out of here before you somehow start a riot!"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 21, 2008)

"Not wearing these robes sir, near a temple not of our order....." Davian began, until he was silenced by the "mob." He watches the man interact with the guard and hides his grin rather well _"He just saved us. Thank the gods."_ Davian moves past the guards and continues on their way.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2008)

*Tsal*

Glancing down at the robe he still wears, Tsal sighs in frustration with himself. "Let's be on our way." Once they are out of earshot he says to the others, "so who are the roughs? Are they in league with the robed priests? Or friends of the Golden Cross. They didn't look the type to me."  He glances back to see if they are followed or watched as they go.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 22, 2008)

"Could be they were just vigilante citizens looking to collect on our bounty." says Kaeso. "I know we need to avoid being seen, but we must have our companions treated as soon as possible. This was bound to happen I suppose..."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 23, 2008)

Davian looks down in disgust, he forgot to remove the dang robe. Once out of sight he removes it, comfortable with the fact that no one living has seen his face or can put him witht the group of "felons."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2008)

You arrive at the front lawn of the Jodan Templehall, home to the Knights of the Chord.  Tsal doesn't get the impression that you have been followed and Davian decides to roll up and put his robe away.  As you enter the building, you arrive in the main foyer where you are greeted by one of the Knights, a incredibly beautiful and unarmored elven woman wearing a short sword along her belt and lute on her back.  "Loraine, you brought guests.  What brings you to..."  As her eyes rest on Kareus the woman's arm moves quicker than you could believe possible and draws the short sword.  "Loraine, what is this?  That man is a wanted criminal!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 25, 2008)

Davian grabs Kareus by the shoulders and pulls him back, stepping in front of him, "Give us a moment before you do us in, the story they can tell may intrigue you yet." Davian turns his palms to the elven woman, "Blood has been let, that is true. I do believe Kareus and the others here know less about what is going on than you do milady. Sheeth your sword, or quietly call more guards if you do not feel safe. I promise you though, no one in this group before you shall ever loose the blood of the innocent." He finishes his statement with a low graceful bow. He glances up at her slightly, "May we go someplace where the general public may not simply walk in and begin to murder us? As I said before milady, if you feel the need, please _quietly_ call in more guards."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2008)

*Tsal*

Also raising his staff in defense, Tsal adds, "Please listen to what they have to say before you act. I assure you that you will be intrigued as I was. Dark forces are at work your order should be concerned."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2008)

The woman lowers her blade as Loraine also pleads the case.  "Very well, but follow me and quickly."  She leads your group into the main hall and then into a spacious meeting hall that also serves during meal times as a dining hall.  A couple of Knights of the Chord are studying there, but one look at the woman's face and they scamper off to find isolation for their reading.  "Alright, you have my attention.  Now speak your case and tell me why I shouldn't bring the Watch down on your heads."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

Tsal finally discards his red and black robe. He leaves it to those with first hand knowledge to start the tale.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 27, 2008)

"I shall leave the story to those who experianced it themselves." Davian bows and moves to the back of the group, sitting so that the guard can see his every move.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 28, 2008)

Kareus talks for awhile, explaining the broken memories he and his fellows have in regards to their brainwashing and the day's events when they came out of their nightmare.  The woman listens intently before excusing herself from the table.  She is gone only for a few minutes, but when she returns she arrives with a Lothian priest who begins to tend to your wounds.  "Forgive me if I say that your story seems too incredible to be true.  However, I have decided to give you the benefit of the doubt and have asked an old friend for guidance.  Meanwhile, Matthias here will see to your wounds."

The priest spends around ten minutes with each of the wounded, applying salves with magical properties as he asks questions about the worst of the cuts and bruises.  

(+10 hps to each injured character)


----------



## Dekana (Feb 29, 2008)

*Kaeso, HP: 47/112, AC: 19, Fort: +10, Ref: +4, Will: +4*

Kaeso speaks to the woman as his wounds are tended to. "We are most appreciative of your willingness to listen. Ever since this nightmare has begun, we've been hunted by the corrupt or by mobs seeking a bounty on us." His tone turns somewhat hopeful as he continues; "We haven't just been on the run however; in an effort to clear our names, we've been tracking down the real killers responsible as well as evidence against them."

Kaeso holds off on showing his (meager) evidence until the "old friend" the woman spoke of shows up.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 29, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "Forgive me if I say that your story seems too incredible to be true.  However, I have decided to give you the benefit of the doubt and have asked an old friend for guidance.




Davian nods as she speaks, "Yes milady, the story is far fetched. In my experiance, the stories that are made up are usually of the believable sort. It appears reality cares little for what we expect or believe."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 29, 2008)

*Tsal*

"These are good people and I believe their story. I have seen the foul brew the priests in black and red made and as you can see it still affects two. They are sure that whatever evil was done to them happened in the basement of that temple."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2008)

After quite some time two Knights of the Chord open the nearby doors for a group of men led by a halfling in expensive clothes.  Behind him are two young-looking Knights of the Pale, and three other men.  One is a massive and frightening-looking werebear, another a dwarf with a gun, and the third a tall litoran with a short sword on his hip.

"Hello, Stillis.  Thank you for coming.  These gentlemen have quite a tale to tell."

OOC: Please place future posts here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=220555


----------

